# New MS462 C-M...



## Spectre468 (Jan 16, 2015)

Any word?


----------



## porsche965 (Jan 16, 2015)

Now that would/could be interesting.


----------



## pantelis (Jan 16, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> Any word?


Wrong ................... Carbon concept. its here


----------



## porsche965 (Jan 16, 2015)

Where? Are they for sale yet or a date set?


----------



## pantelis (Jan 16, 2015)

porsche965 said:


> Where? Are they for sale yet or a date set?


They promote them at the same time with the "" flagship "" transexual 661 , maybe this tell you something more.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 16, 2015)

A transsexual 661…what are you guys in Europe doing?


----------



## pantelis (Jan 16, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> A transsexual 661…what are you guys in Europe doing?


Why you see something new on a 661 ? its a 461 with little lifting


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 16, 2015)

If they can put the 661 performance in the 461/462 that would be a hell of a saw


----------



## pantelis (Jan 16, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> If they can put the 661 performance in the 461/462 that would be a hell of a saw


They dont need to go back, they make a saw with new materials and new technologies, a saw that have the power of the 661 but the weight of a 261, 
so what you buy a new 461 with the same power and the same weight just because they put a old mtronic, and maybe a inox mufler, or a carbon.
Its easy for them to produce they put injections in some of theirs machines, the carbon its the easy part, they just waiting how the peoples see all this they already have the carbon bar for sale, if they see that the people accept this new, the next day they put the cnc to full speed.


----------



## groundup (Jan 16, 2015)

My prediction is the next new Stihl saw we get in the states will be the 201TC


----------



## pantelis (Jan 16, 2015)

groundup said:


> My prediction is the next new Stihl saw we get in the states will be the 201TC


its ready in europe find someone to sent it and you will be the first in the USA


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 16, 2015)

groundup said:


> My prediction is the next new Stihl saw we get in the states will be the 201TC


I agree.


----------



## groundup (Jan 16, 2015)

pantelis said:


> its ready in europe find someone to sent it and you will be the first in the USA


Yeah, you know what they are paying for that saw in Germany? 

I thought about doing that when the 241 first was available, but not at almost double the cost


----------



## pantelis (Jan 16, 2015)

groundup said:


> Yeah, you know what they are paying for that saw in Germany?
> 
> I thought about doing that when the 241 first was available, but not at almost double the cost


Yes i know the Germany mother of stihl , but the most expensive


----------



## groundup (Jan 16, 2015)

pantelis said:


> Yes i know the Germany mother of stihl , but the most expensive


Yeah I have an aunt who is a German native and visits every year and have thought about having her ship a saw back but then found out about Euro/international prices. Germany isn't the highest, I think Oz pays the most, Austria is pretty high too.

We had a good thread going here at some point about how much everybody is paying. Gives you some perspective on the influence the govt has on what you pay for items.


----------



## max thorton (Jul 18, 2015)

ladies and gentleman, Stihl Ms 462, pic taken in swiss, europe. pre-series machines:


----------



## groundup (Jul 18, 2015)

M tronic?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 18, 2015)

max thorton said:


> ladies and gentleman, Stihl Ms 462, pic taken in swiss, europe. pre-series machines:


That's the 442 ,not 462


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2015)

The pics I have seen of the MS462 are indicating a non-AT saw - but that surely is just a matter of time.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 19, 2015)

Look at the fuel tank looks just like a 441,and the revoil cover


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm told that the production version will indeed be MTronic.


----------



## Spectre468 (Jul 20, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm told that the production version will indeed be MTronic.




US release date???


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Aug 16, 2015)

Any more word fellas? I've got some money burning a whole in my pocket for one of these and the mythical 572xp.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Aug 16, 2015)

Is it me? Or are new production saw designs starting to look like high tech bicycle helmets?


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 16, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Any more word fellas? I've got some money burning a whole in my pocket for one of these and the mythical 572xp.


I got an ms 290 in the trading post


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I got an ms 290 in the trading post


Tempting...It really is. lol.


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 16, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Tempting...It really is. lol.



I hear they make great boat anchors and door stops.


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 16, 2015)

On a more related note, why would Stihl fix something that isn't broke? The 461 is a fantastic machine.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Aug 17, 2015)

So was the 660, the 661 is an improvement upon a great saw.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 17, 2015)

So was the 440... wait, never mind.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Aug 17, 2015)

440 vs 044?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 17, 2015)

gunnusmc03 said:


> 440 vs 044?


Pretty much the same saw. The replacement 441 was initially a disaster... but the CM version has grown on me.


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 17, 2015)

gunnusmc03 said:


> So was the 660, the 661 is an improvement upon a great saw.



Yeah, but the 660 was a pretty dated platform, the 461...not so much.


----------



## Afterburn (Aug 17, 2015)

When are we going injected?


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 18, 2015)

Injected is addl $ and addl wt, don't hold your breath.

I had a non M Tronic 441 and actually like it. I sold it to my next door neighbor and he loves it. I actually just sharpened the chain on that saw today. I know the web site says they are the same, but I would like to see the actual wt of both a non M Tronic and a M Tronic version posted (I don' trust website wts). I have a suspicion that the non M Tronic version is lighter.

I've also heard the ported ones may run a little stronger because you can advance the timing.


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 18, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I've also heard the ported ones may run a little stronger because you can advance the timing.


There are some m tronic saws that go better with timing advanced and some that don't. Same as any saw. You can check brads video on the new 201tcm - it got a nice gain from advancing the ignition. My ported 562 husky gained a little too. 
The traditional carby version may be stronger after porting, if it is I don't think it's because of the ignition side of the game.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 18, 2015)

I must be the odd one out, had a 441Rcm from Mastermind, smooth fantastic power, great ground saw but never liked the feel of it or the balance as a climbing saw 

The 044xb he sent me feels so much better and being a new recipe has bags of power


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a regular carb 441 that's was ported by Randy and it flat out screams, so much so that I sold my ported 461. I also ran it side by side with a 441c that was also ported by Randy and I thought they were dead even.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think Randy likes to move the timing on M Tronic saws, and I believe I saw that is why his 261s w/o M Tronic may be a bit stronger due to that.

Treesmith, as you know, I flat out agree with you on those new recipe 044s! Hard to imagine a saw with better power/wt. Would like to see if the 12mm s are just as strong.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Sep 27, 2015)

any news on when this saw will be out?


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 27, 2015)

There is no news that it even exists at this point.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 27, 2015)

Seems most people are assuming its a 461 replacement..i kinda think the 441 is gonna go instead..maybe im wrong.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Odds are, it'll Stihl be hard to start.


----------



## catbuster (Sep 27, 2015)

Maybe we'll all be wrong and they'll be replacing the 362? Just looking at the size of the handle in relation to the body of the saw. Or, who knows. Maybe it will be an MS5xx for something to compete with the 390XP.

I really hope they don't replace either of the 4.5 cube Stihls. I really like them both. But I also don't see any true bad choices in that size range on the market from the major manufacturers either.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 27, 2015)

catbuster said:


> Maybe we'll all be wrong and they'll be replacing the 362? Just looking at the size of the handle in relation to the body of the saw. Or, who knows. Maybe it will be an MS5xx for something to compete with the 390XP.
> 
> I really hope they don't replace either of the 4.5 cube Stihls. I really like them both. But I also don't see any true bad choices in that size range on the market from the major manufacturers either.


I was thinking that looked more like a 60cc saw too.
How old is the 362? Seems to early for a replacement.


----------



## catbuster (Sep 27, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I was thinking that looked more like a 60cc saw too.
> How old is the 362? Seems to early for a replacement.



It hasn't been around all that long... I want to say I first saw it when I was buying a couple 441s to replace 2 440s I lost when I had to run from a wildland fire back in 2010. But it's pretty well regarded as a strikeout by Stihl compared to its predecessor and Swede-built competition, so I could see why it would be updated first. In comparison, there are a lot of people who love the 441/461.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 27, 2015)

362 was out in the 2009 time frame and had mtron added about 2 years ago so i highly doubt its gettin updated already , every cutter ive worked with or know hates 441s..idk why i dont mind them too much , The 441 is almost ten years old in design already and with husqvarnas new 70cc saw gettin close it wouldnt shock me if this new stihl is a direct competitor for the 572xp or whatever is called..a 461 is loved by even some husqvarna fans and respected by every timber faller that reviews it..stihl would be dumb to drop it..but i guess anythings possible.


----------



## catbuster (Sep 27, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> 362 was out in the 2009 time frame and had mtron added about 2 years ago so i highly doubt its gettin updated already , every cutter ive worked with or know hates 441s..idk why i dont mind them too much , The 441 is almost ten years old in design already and with husqvarnas new 70cc saw gettin close it wouldnt shock me if this new stihl is a direct competitor for the 572xp or whatever is called..a 461 is loved by even some husqvarna fans and respected by every timber faller that reviews it..stihl would be dumb to drop it..but i guess anythings possible.



I have 8 guys on my crew who will tell you that they like the 441C-M more than the 461. My fallers reach for a 441 over a 461 if they want to fall all day. It's just a more modern, user friendly platform. But hey, that's all I think.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 27, 2015)

The people testing it aren't sure what it's replacing. I kind of hope it's the 441 myself.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2015)

Any feedback about where it seems to be in the power range?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 28, 2015)

doesn't make any sense to replace something that works


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 28, 2015)

True but Stihl is the one that made flippy caps


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 28, 2015)

I heard the new hd3 air filter is it's secret weapon to power .


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2015)

You could argue the 441 needs to be lighter & more compact.

Or, you could argue the 461 needs spring AV & M-Tronic.

I have no idea, I just hope it is a good saw and better than what it replaces.

And maybe they can make a flippy cap that drops ever 1/3 turn instead of just once in 360 degrees! I think that would solve most of the flippy cap problems, people try to close them when they have not dropped.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I heard the new hd3 air filter is it's secret weapon to power .



Its the 2.5 version.

****.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2015)

Doesn't that saw also come with self sharpening square file??? (not available on the West Coast due to possible fire danger)


----------



## bwalker (Sep 28, 2015)

catbuster said:


> I have 8 guys on my crew who will tell you that they like the 441C-M more than the 461. My fallers reach for a 441 over a 461 if they want to fall all day. It's just a more modern, user friendly platform. But hey, that's all I think.


A local piece cutter has been running the 441 since it came out. He seems to like them.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> You could argue the 441 needs to be lighter & more compact.
> 
> Or, you could argue the 461 needs spring AV & M-Tronic.
> 
> ...


I can't understand the flippy cap problems. I HAVE had them on 6 saws and have not had a single issue.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 28, 2015)

Looking at this pic again that saw sure looks like it takes styling ques from a Husky 562.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I can't understand the flippy cap problems. I HAVE had them on 6 saws and have not had a single issue.



Me neither, but there would be no downside to having them drop every 1/3 turn, which is how I would have designed them. If nothing else, it would speed things up.


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 28, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I can't understand the flippy cap problems. I HAVE had them on 6 saws and have not had a single issue.



Me neither, I have no issues with using the flippy caps at all.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 29, 2015)

I hate the oil cap on my 261 , it takes me a few tries 

It is what it is.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 29, 2015)

Flippy cap spilled on muh back once ,460 over the shoulder ,by the time i hiked a few hundred feet into the woods ,felt it soak through the sweatshirt ,just filled the oil and fuel ,every bit of oil was soaked into my back and rh leg ,what sucked worse was that saw was the one i grabbed to cut myself out after a tree set back on my bar ,and did not think i would need any fuel or oil to finish so it was back at the truck ,so hike # 3 for me ,i check the caps more closely after that time now ,i still prefer them to screw ins .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I hate the oil cap on my 261 , it takes me a few tries
> 
> It is what it is.


Try switching it with the gas one see if bad cap ,sometimes when they make them they do not fit good ,and another one will cure the fit problem .


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 29, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Try switching it with the gas one see if bad cap ,sometimes when they make them they do not fit good ,and another one will cure the fit problem .



2 different caps bubbles

Good poast though.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 29, 2015)

The newer flippy caps are ok but when they first came out they sucked. The ones on my 200T leaked even if they were on right.


----------



## big t double (Sep 29, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I hate the oil cap on my 261 , it takes me a few tries
> 
> It is what it is.


consider the source...nuff said.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 29, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Try switching it with the gas one see if bad cap ,sometimes when they make them they do not fit good ,and another one will cure the fit problem .



And its on its 2nd cap anyway , I done bought me one of the newer ones with the black ID lines..same same its still a pain in the ass sometimes


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Sep 29, 2015)

big t double said:


> consider the source...nuff said.



Ya i know , What a queer.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 29, 2015)

Lot of hate in here today ,don't hate appreciate ..........


----------



## Spectre468 (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, I sure hope this puppy comes out soon. Spent the better part of last week getting the 661 broken in right. Dropped some 100'+ Pondos, cut rounds and noodled the rounds to get 'em loaded in the truck. The 661 is certainly an impressive saw. Makes my 362 feel like a featherweight. Learned a few things, as this is my first "big saw", or saw of this size. The 32" bar really prefers the RSF vs the RS. My 362 really is a great saw and cuts so nicely. I really NEED an intermediate saw that fills the gap between the two, and the 462 will fit the bill perfectly!


----------



## catbuster (Sep 30, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> Well, I sure hope this puppy comes out soon. Spent the better part of last week getting the 661 broken in right. Dropped some 100'+ Pondos, cut rounds and noodled the rounds to get 'em loaded in the truck. The 661 is certainly an impressive saw. Makes my 362 feel like a featherweight. Learned a few things, as this is my first "big saw", or saw of this size. The 32" bar really prefers the RSF vs the RS. My 362 really is a great saw and cuts so nicely. I really NEED an intermediate saw that fills the gap between the two, and the 462 will fit the bill perfectly!



Or a 441/461... You can get it now, when you really need it, and have a proven machine...


----------



## catbuster (Sep 30, 2015)

But really, if you have a 362 and a 661 you don't NEED a 441/461. You NEED to learn how to properly use your gear. And I think then you won't NEED anything else. I don't know you as a sawyer, but that's an issue most guys here have. They spend most of their time on here talking about how great what they have is and what they think they need when in honest reality they only need one 50-70cc chainsaw with an 18-25" bar.

Trust me. Wildland fallers do just about every piece of saw work we do with one chainsaw. And it's usually 70 or 90cc with bars between 28-36". And I'm in the double digits of years doing it.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm sure I could do everything just fine with my ported 362 and my ported 046, and I really like both of them. But if I have to take just one saw deep into the woods, it will be any 044. Also, while I find the long bars useful sometimes, if I were limited to one bar it would be a 20". Not much you can't cut with it, and not as awkward for limbing as the longer bars.


----------



## Tnshaker (Sep 30, 2015)

Yup....I agree. An 044/440 with a 20" if I can only have on saw. Or an OE 372 with a 20".


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 30, 2015)

I was down to one saw for a while. 372 Xpw with 16-34" bars. Now I'm back over 10


----------



## hseII (Sep 30, 2015)

Make mine an 84dl if I can only have 1.

But, well, there's a lot more than 1 round here. [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I'll keep my stable at 4 saws. Being just a part timer, I don't think I want to maintain more than that, and it gives me backup for any one that goes down for any reason (including just a rocked chain).


----------



## dl5205 (Sep 30, 2015)

Have any Olds fans considered that if it's a 441 replacement it might be called a 4-4-2?


----------



## swatbwana (Sep 30, 2015)

They could go all out and make a W-3o version...


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 30, 2015)

It would need a dual port muffler (for those who don't know 442 stands for 4 barrel, 4 speed dual exhaust). It is what you needed to be a performance car back in the day!


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 4, 2015)

catbuster said:


> But really, if you have a 362 and a 661 you don't NEED a 441/461. You NEED to learn how to properly use your gear. And I think then you won't NEED anything else. I don't know you as a sawyer, but that's an issue most guys here have. They spend most of their time on here talking about how great what they have is and what they think they need when in honest reality they only need one 50-70cc chainsaw with an 18-25" bar.
> 
> Trust me. Wildland fallers do just about every piece of saw work we do with one chainsaw. And it's usually 70 or 90cc with bars between 28-36". And I'm in the double digits of years doing it.





You are right. I really NEED to learn how to properly use my equipment, or I might hurt myself or something silly. I have NO clue what I'm doing. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!




Oh, and for the record, the high stump in the foreground isn't mine...


----------



## catbuster (Oct 4, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> View attachment 451548
> 
> 
> You are right. I really NEED to learn how to properly use my equipment, or I might hurt myself or something silly. I have NO clue what I'm doing. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
> ...



Cool, so you have a need for a large saw. That's great. I'm a wildland hazard faller guy-I don't care what the stump looks like as long as I put it on the ground where I want it safely.. But do you really need a 70 cc saw when you have two that already do the same thing? No. So why blow an extra $1300 on something you don't use to make a living when you could just go out with a 362 and 661 and get what you need done. I just can't grasp the "I need every chainsaw in the world" philosophy when I've always done everything I've needed with one.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 4, 2015)

I respectfully disagree, a 70 cc saw is a big step up in power from a 60 cc, and a lot lighter than a 90. IMO, they are often the most useful size you can have.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 4, 2015)

There is no best size chainsaw , i think alot of people have the small pecker syndrome when it comes to size selection , i along with most people could cut my firewood with a saw 60cc or smaller , Guys leave here thinkin they need a ported 70cc saw to cut a 15 or 20" log into firewood lengths..of you want one because you want one thats fine , but its totally overkill for a majority of users..and the benefit is hardly there to carry the extra weight ( To those who care ) to cut an average sized east coast log into firewood.

Fact.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 4, 2015)

I agree that what you need (or should have) depends on you and what you generally cut, and a non ported 044 will work pretty darn good also.

That said, I think a guy that already has a 362 and a 661 has a pretty good idea if a saw in between the two would be useful to him.

I don't tell other people what they should or should not have, that is an individual decision.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I respectfully disagree, a 70 cc saw is a big step up in power from a 60 cc, and a lot lighter than a 90. IMO, they are often the most useful size you can have.



Its a big step with bigger bars in bigger wood mike , you wont cut an average sized 20" log into firewood lengths in a measurably faster time with a 70cc over a 60cc saw , if the dude wants a 70cc saw thats cool , but its not necessary.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2015)

So I don't need a ported 120cc saw for a 32" bar????????[emoji33]


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 4, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> So I don't need a ported 120cc saw for a 32" bar????????[emoji33]


Ported 120cc is 24" range in europe


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 4, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> So I don't need a ported 120cc saw for a 32" bar????????[emoji33]



I think if a guy is gonna buy a 290 for firewood i agree he may as well buy a 044/440 they feel damn near the same weight.

Some of the landscapers around me pull a single with a mower/blower/trimmer with a 1 ton dually diesel..some pull the same thing with a 1/2 ton..i guess its all what your into and how people perceive things.


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> There is no best size chainsaw , i think alot of people have the small pecker syndrome when it comes to size selection , i along with most people could cut my firewood with a saw 60cc or smaller , Guys leave here thinkin they need a ported 70cc saw to cut a 15 or 20" log into firewood lengths..of you want one because you want one thats fine , but its totally overkill for a majority of users..and the benefit is hardly there to carry the extra weight ( To those who care ) to cut an average sized east coast log into firewood.
> 
> Fact.





SAWMIKAZE said:


> Its a big step with bigger bars in bigger wood mike , you wont cut an average sized 20" log into firewood lengths in a measurably faster time with a 70cc over a 60cc saw , if the dude wants a 70cc saw thats cool , but its not necessary.


You are such a dumb-ass that I didn't even bother reading u'r poasts. If I had read them, I probably would have been made stupider.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 4, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> You are such a dumb-ass that I didn't even bother reading u'r poasts. If I had read them, I probably would have been made stupider.



Ive been tryin to work on my poasting to maik more cents and maik them more reeder frendly with godd senseorship..i gues im not doing a godd job


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 4, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> You are such a dumb-ass that I didn't even bother reading u'r poasts. If I had read them, I probably would have been made stupider.




Hater


----------



## dl5205 (Oct 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> ... a 70 cc saw is a big step up in power from a 60 cc...



I agree. And if you consider the good 60cc saws against the good lightweight 70cc saws, you're not saving enough weight to give up the noticeable gain in power. But then again, I'm a critic of 60cc saws, so do what feels good.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 6, 2015)

i cut with 70cc i got 50 in one hand and 30 in the other two saws make 70cc right?


----------



## Barcroftb (Nov 13, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> You are such a dumb-ass that I didn't even bother reading u'r poasts. If I had read them, I probably would have been
> 
> 
> HuskStihl said:
> ...



I'm not sure that's possible is it?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 13, 2015)

My question is this. Is it even possible to actually cut wood w/o a chainsaw that hasn't been ported? 

I've heard of guys doing it with a stock as a rock saw, and for the life of me, that seems crazy.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, you can do it, but it is not quite as fast as using a 2 man saw!


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 13, 2015)

Barcroftb said:


> I'm not sure that's possible is it?


That's what I had thought prior to reading his stupid poasts!


----------



## weedkilla (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a stock husky 445 and 345, they've earned more money than any other small equipment I own.
When will stihl release the 462?


----------



## hseII (Nov 13, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> I have a stock husky 445 and 345, they've earned more money than any other small equipment I own.
> When will stihl release the 462?


Hopefully after I can get home and buy a 461.


----------



## Spectre468 (Nov 26, 2015)

Spoke with a dealer the other day, said the 462 is real and should be shipping late spring. This guy is not my regular dealer, but we've done business before and 
seems to be a straight shooter. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 26, 2015)

He provide any details??? (M-Tronic, etc???)


----------



## Spectre468 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, MS462 C-M, Mtronic saw...

and I'm hoping for another R version.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 28, 2015)

That sucks. I was hoping the 441 was getting replaced.


----------



## traktorz (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, the MS441C-M was Stihl's first approach with M-Tronic. Gradually their portfolio of professional saws has been moved to saws with M-Tronic. 

So, if there's a market space for a 76cc saw, even when already having a 71cc model, a MS461C-M makes sense as an evolutionary model. The current one already has an 2-MIX engine.

Making it a MS462 would imply a substantial redesign. Is that where Stihl sees future market opportunities?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> That sucks. I was hoping the 441 was getting replaced.



Ive been told the exact opposite , its like any other saw before it arrives..we wont know til its here , so i dont believe anything really..remember before the 461 arrived people said it was gonna be springy and have some type of air injection..


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 28, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> That sucks. I was hoping the 441 was getting replaced.



Just wait till the 363 cmrefi comes out ,talk about awesome .....


----------



## bwalker (Nov 28, 2015)

What's the deal with the 441 never really gaining full ecceptance by loggers?

Rubber AV sucks! Can't imagine preferring rubber over springs.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 28, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What's the deal with the 441 never really gaining full ecceptance by loggers?
> 
> Rubber AV sucks! Can't imagine preferring rubber over springs.


I have asked several loggers if they like the 441 or 661 ,Most have told me a 440-460- or a 660 is their choice ,one company i know bought 15 ms460's just to have spares when they quit making them ,most of them wont even run a 461 still ,very few will run a husky for production here also ,across the water in canada will see more though .


----------



## longbowch (Nov 28, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What's the deal with the 441 never really gaining full ecceptance by loggers?
> 
> Rubber AV sucks! Can't imagine preferring rubber over springs.


They still use flip phones too!


----------



## cary911 (Nov 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have asked several loggers if they like the 441 or 661 ,Most have told me a 440-460- or a 660 is their choice ,one company i know bought 15 ms460's just to have spares when they quit making them ,most of them wont even run a 461 still ,very few will run a husky for production here also ,across the water in canada will see more though .


Interesting?.......................I think the 462 Pics are a fake.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 28, 2015)

longbowch said:


> They still use flip phones too!


True!


----------



## bwalker (Nov 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have asked several loggers if they like the 441 or 661 ,Most have told me a 440-460- or a 660 is their choice ,one company i know bought 15 ms460's just to have spares when they quit making them ,most of them wont even run a 461 still ,very few will run a husky for production here also ,across the water in canada will see more though .


Frankly that's stupid and in several ways.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have asked several loggers if they like the 441 or 661 ,Most have told me a 440-460- or a 660 is their choice ,one company i know bought 15 ms460's just to have spares when they quit making them ,most of them wont even run a 461 still ,very few will run a husky for production here also ,across the water in canada will see more though .



Why no 461s ? .. same saw but better in my worthless opinion.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 28, 2015)

bwalker said:


> What's the deal with the 441 never really gaining full ecceptance by loggers?
> 
> Rubber AV sucks! Can't imagine preferring rubber over springs.



A 461 is surprisingly smooth for havin rubbers ben..its not that bad.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 28, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Frankly that's stupid and in several ways.



That is personal opinion and preference ,i see a lot of loads of logs on trucks everyday go by here ,so they must know what works and what doesn't by now .



SAWMIKAZE said:


> Why no 461s ? .. same saw but better in my worthless opinion.



Most of them are set in their ways ,they call the 461 an emissions saw ,it is more they run what works and what they know , A few are swapping over to the 461 mostly because they can not get the 460 anymore 

I personally like the 461 better too ,but i am just a backyard hack with more saws than i need so what do i know also .


----------



## bwalker (Nov 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> That is personal opinion and preference ,i see a lot of loads of logs on trucks everyday go by here ,so they must know what works and what doesn't by now .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its stupid to think a husky saw won't do the same damn thing. Up in BC cutting the same kinda trees guys probaly say the same thing about Stihls.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 28, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> A 461 is surprisingly smooth for havin rubbers ben..its not that bad.


I have plenty of trigger time on 440's. Not that bad, but springs are better, more durable and more consistent over time.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought that rubber was a lot more durable, especially if you have a habit of pulling a saw out of a pinch.

Springs give a saw a different feel, and some people prefer the bushings. I'm fine with either, but prefer the springs in my limbing saw.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 29, 2015)

Rubber wears out faster in my experience (even if not used). It is also a lot more vibration prone. The 461 has a LOT less vibration than the 460 does though, so they can get the rubber mount saws to vibrate less, but it took a lot of engineering in the engine to do that.

I have not heard anything about the 462, even in the EU. Things that the 462 will certainly have are a spring mount system to satisfy the new US and older EU standards for vibration exposure. It will have an Mtronic carb and ignition control unit here and in the EU. It will also likely have the same (or nearly the same) engine as the 461. After the 661 fiasco, they are likely to be far far more conservative on any new release of saws. They will most certainly have a R model version, and in Eastern Europe a non-Mtronic model. Other than that I would not expect much else or anything exotic, like carbon fiber or EFI. They have been showing off the carbon fiber saws at shows, but they would be insanely expensive to produce. EFI is a ways off yet in chainsaws, even though they are available in cut off saws not from Stihl.

Keep in mind that the 461 was only a stop gap release and not intended to be in production long term. They needed a saw to replace the 460 and the 441, and in a hurry.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 29, 2015)

I would think it is likely we may also see some changes to the 441 also, seems like it is scheduled to be out of production for quite some time.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2015)

windthrown said:


> ..... After the 661 fiasco, they are likely to be far far more conservative on any new release of saws. .....


I'm not sure how much of a fiasco the 661 really will be, in the second edition. The initial specs are impressive - but actual performance doesn't look impressive at all, when the smaller and much lower rated 390xp outcuts it?


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 29, 2015)

??? A broken in 661 is a very strong saw.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I have plenty of trigger time on 440's. Not that bad, but springs are better, more durable and more consistent over time.



Fellas on here have said its the design of the engine that helped the saw get smoother for havin rubber mounts..idk if thats true or not but it definitley feels smoother than a 440/460 to me...it kinda surprised me when i ran one for the first time.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I'm not sure how much of a fiasco the 661 really will be, in the second edition. The initial specs are impressive - but actual performance doesn't look impressive at all, when the smaller and much lower rated 390xp outcuts it?



I usually agree with you niko , but a stock 390 wont outcut a 661.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

longbowch said:


> They still use flip phones too!



Thats true ..but my flip phone never froze..wasnt as weather sensitive and was tougher than this pile of **** smartphone i got 2 years ago..some guys like what works and what works consistently..hobby guys have a total different perspective sometimes about what is "best"


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Just wait till the 363 cmrefi comes out ,talk about awesome .....



They should just resurrect the 361 and call it a day.

More awesome than a 362c for sure.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

Rubber mounts are easier for me to match my cuts with a longer bar, springs flex the handle more.


----------



## redbull660 (Nov 30, 2015)

660-R for the win!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2015)

That cover looks sexy!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I thought that rubber was a lot more durable, especially if you have a habit of pulling a saw out of a pinch.
> 
> Springs give a saw a different feel, and some people prefer the bushings. I'm fine with either, but prefer the springs in my limbing saw.



It seems springs would be more beneficial in bigger wood with a longer bar on stronger powerhead....dont you think mike ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

Spring saws feel like these to me ,too mushy


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I usually agree with you niko , but a stock 390 wont outcut a 661.



Well, it shouldn't - the comparisons I have seen have been about ported saws, not stock ones. Forgot that for a moment....


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Spring saws feel like these to me ,too mushy



Run a Stihl 361. They have springs and the are not mushy. Same with the Husky 372. The original US 441 was mushy, but they gave it stiffer Z springs in later models which helped. The 441 was a dud though. I sold mine pretty fast. Not what I am looking for in a 70+cc saw.



SAWMIKAZE said:


> They should just resurrect the 361 and call it a day.
> 
> More awesome than a 362c for sure.



Yes indeed. I have my three 361s though, so I am set for life regardless of what Stihl does in the 60cc line. I also have my 310 weenie homeowner saw, and my 036 PRO saw that I can use, depending on if I feel like a PRO or a homeowner.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

Speaking of Husky saws, were is that 'supposed to be in production several years ago' replacement for the crappy 372xt/xp? By crappy, look at the specs on the substantial increase in vibration over the earlier 372xp models. Never mind the X-torque nonsense.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> 660-R for the win!
> 
> View attachment 465290


That would make a cool avatar


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Run a Stihl 361. They have springs and the are not mushy. Same with the Husky 372. The original US 441 was mushy, but they gave it stiffer Z springs in later models which helped. The 441 was a dud though. I sold mine pretty fast. Not what I am looking for in a 70+cc saw.



I almost bought a 361 ,the guy brought it out here ,i started it and it seemed to jump around in the chassis idling ,even worse when i set it on the ground running ,


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Run a Stihl 361. They have springs and the are not mushy. Same with the Husky 372. The original US 441 was mushy, but they gave it stiffer Z springs in later models which helped. The 441 was a dud though. I sold mine pretty fast. Not what I am looking for in a 70+cc saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. I have my three 361s though, so I am set for life regardless of what Stihl does in the 60cc line. I also have my 310 weenie homeowner saw, and my 036 PRO saw that I can use, depending on if I feel like a PRO or a homeowner.






I just got myself this jewel , you could mistake it for NOS from a step back , i dont think it saw a tank of gas.

I traded a decent 440 for another 361 thats in the same shape


----------



## redbull660 (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 465400
> 
> I just got myself this jewel , you could mistake it for NOS from a step back , i dont think it saw a tank of gas.
> 
> I traded a decent 440 for another 361 thats in the same shape



I believe that belongs in the YOU SUCK thread!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 465400
> 
> I just got myself this jewel , you could mistake it for NOS from a step back , i dont think it saw a tank of gas.
> 
> I traded a decent 440 for another 361 thats in the same shape


I would love to see how that walks down a set of stairs . 

Nice score sir .


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 465400
> 
> I just got myself this jewel , you could mistake it for NOS from a step back , i dont think it saw a tank of gas.
> 
> I traded a decent 440 for another 361 thats in the same shape



Hmmmm, 440s new went for a lot more than 361s did new. That said, I paid $250 for my fairly well used but great running 044, and $300 for my 'cheapest' barely used 361. I traded the 044 for a newer 441, which was a mistake in hindsight. I made money off the 441 though. The guy that bought it brought a near new 362 with him, and we had a really hard time getting it started. My stock 361 beat it in the wood. Likely it was out of tune. He wanted to trade or buy that 361 as well, but I said "nope."


----------



## weedkilla (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Speaking of Husky saws, were is that 'supposed to be in production several years ago' replacement for the crappy 372xt/xp? By crappy, look at the specs on the substantial increase in vibration over the earlier 372xp models. Never mind the X-torque nonsense.


G'day windy! How's it hanging?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Speaking of Husky saws, were is that *'supposed to be in production several years ago' replacement for the crappy 372xt/xp*? By crappy, look at the specs on the substantial increase in vibration over the earlier 372xp models. Never mind the X-torque nonsense.



The 572xp has *not* been supposed/scheduled to be out - it hasn't even been mentioned on the Husky websites, or elsewhere in public by Husky. All knowledge (and rumors) about it is based on test saws being out for some time. They obviously aren't in a hurry to release it...


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> That cover looks sexy!! View attachment 465302


Captive Nutz?...


----------



## super3 (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> Captive Nutz?...




Yep, several hundred of those on this site!


----------



## bwalker (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 465400
> 
> I just got myself this jewel , you could mistake it for NOS from a step back , i dont think it saw a tank of gas.
> 
> I traded a decent 440 for another 361 thats in the same shape


Bs! I have been look for a mint 361 for a few years !


----------



## bwalker (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Hmmmm, 440s new went for a lot more than 361s did new. That said, I paid $250 for my fairly well used but great running 044, and $300 for my 'cheapest' barely used 361. I traded the 044 for a newer 441, which was a mistake in hindsight. I made money off the 441 though. The guy that bought it brought a near new 362 with him, and we had a really hard time getting it started. My stock 361 beat it in the wood. Likely it was out of tune. He wanted to trade or buy that 361 as well, but I said "nope."


I asked awhile back, but it went un answered. What's wrong with the 441?


----------



## big t double (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 465400
> 
> I just got myself this jewel , you could mistake it for NOS from a step back , i dont think it saw a tank of gas.
> 
> I traded a decent 440 for another 361 thats in the same shape


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The 572xp has *not* been supposed/scheduled to be out - it hasn't even been mentioned on the Husky websites, or elsewhere in public by Husky. All knowledge (and rumors) about it is based on test saws being out for some time. They obviously aren't in a hurry to release it...



So all those next generation 372 test saws out there are... for what, exactly?


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Bs! I have been look for a mint 361 for a few years !



Really? I have seen them come up. A guy in Portland had a pair of them for $800 each, never seen wood. They took over a month to sell. A guy in Seattle had a brand new one listed for $1,200 on CL, and he has now dropped it to $950 now. Not exactly cheap, but it is brand spankin' 'new'.

I traded for one from another member here on AS not that long ago. It is near-mint. Runs like a freakin' top, already had the muffler modded correctly with a Husky baffle cover.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I asked awhile back, but it went un answered. What's wrong with the 441?



Compared to the 044/440, its fat. Really fat. I like the phrase that someone here or on another site said about the 441: "Its like cutting with a water melon." I personally did not like several things about the 441, one being that it is a lot fatter than the 044, especially with the R wrap (both my 044s were R models, as was my 441). Its bulky and heavy. Another thing is that they are stone cold blooded. Start them up and they need to be feathered for a while to get them up and running. That is due to the cold air intake on the strato engine. And speaking of the strato engine, I could never quite tune the 441 right. Cut the limiter tabs off and it seems they run the same no matter where you adjust the H screw, tach or no tach. In comparison, an 044 or 440 takes about 10 seconds to tune and dial in. Some with the 036. The 361 is a bit tougher to tune, but I can find the range where the H screw is optimal. Not so with the 441. Tearing down a 441 is also a royal PITA in my opinion. Again, the strato design adds a lot of components on the intake side. Now, the M-tronic likely solves that, but I am not sold on M-tronic yet. I will keep my orange screwgies for the time being. 

Now, the one thing good about the 441 was that it was smooth. I traded the 044 because of the vibration wore me out after using it all day. I can un a 361 all day and not get nearly as tired. The 441 was not the answer though. Not my cuppa tea, mate.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> So all those next generation 372 test saws out there are... for what, exactly?



Good question they obviously aren't in a hurry about replacing the 372xpXT and the 576xp.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Compared to the 044/440, its fat. Really fat. I like the phrase that someone here or on another site said about the 441: "Its like cutting with a water melon."
> I personally did not like several things about the 441, one being that it is a lot fatter than the 044, especially with the R wrap (both my 044s were R models, as was my 441). Its bulky and heavy.
> 
> Another thing is that they are stone cold blooded.
> ...




Por Que?


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> It seems springs would be more beneficial in bigger wood with a longer bar on stronger powerhead....dont you think mike ?



Ryan, I think if you look at the actual testing, you will see AV makes the most difference when the saw is being piss revved (not in the wood), hence why I prefer it for a limbing saw. With a long bar/powerful saw, my dogs are usually in the wood, and the AV is not as important to me. That said, I have found the 576 and 661 do seem very smooth when bucking.

As you have noted before, I don't do it every day, so it is not that big a deal to me.

Compared to my old Homelites, all of my Stihls seem like extremely good AV! When I used to cut in the cold with the Homelite, my hands would keep vibrating for about 15 minutes after the cutting was done. I have no ill effects from any of my saws now.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Ryan, I think if you look at the actual testing, you will see AV makes the most difference when the saw is being piss revved (not in the wood), hence why I prefer it for a limbing saw. With a long bar/powerful saw, my dogs are usually in the wood, and the AV is not as important to me. That said, I have found the 576 and 661 do seem very smooth when bucking.
> 
> As you have noted before, I don't do it every day, so it is not that big a deal to me.
> 
> Compared to my old Homelites, all of my Stihls seem like extremely good AV! When I used to cut in the cold with the Homelite, my hands would keep vibrating for about 15 minutes after the cutting was done. I have no ill effects from any of my saws now.



I dont pay all that close of attention to it , but i had an old 066 once .. when the bar was buried it made my balls bang off eachother..it was horrible...i had to have 6 sodas after usin it for any length of time to get my hands to quit shakin...i liked they way it ran , but the vibes were awful.


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 30, 2015)

My new MS 362. Been using it pretty hard since October.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey, I advanced the timing on my 362 (Randy does not do it on them), and it took M-Tronic about a week to digest the change, but I really like the way she pulls now. You can make fun of it if you want, but I think it is really respectable for a 60 cc saw. Cut a bunch of dead White Oak with it today.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 30, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> My new MS 362. Been using it pretty hard since October.
> View attachment 465497



I like those double dogs! Hey, I know the ES bar cost more and has a replaceable tip, but the E bars are lighter. I think if you try one, you will like it.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> Por Que?



Yah, so? My new saw will spank your saw...


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yah, so? My new saw will spank your saw...
> 
> View attachment 465501


Where O Where can I get one of those?


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Hey, I advanced the timing on my 362 (Randy does not do it on them), and it took M-Tronic about a week to digest the change, but I really like the way she pulls now. You can make fun of it if you want, but I think it is really respectable for a 60 cc saw. Cut a bunch of dead White Oak with it today.



59.0, technically Speakin'

http://m.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms362cm/


----------



## bwalker (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> View attachment 465483
> 
> Por Que?



Just about all Stihl's new saws are "fat".


----------



## bwalker (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Really? I have seen them come up. A guy in Portland had a pair of them for $800 each, never seen wood. They took over a month to sell. A guy in Seattle had a brand new one listed for $1,200 on CL, and he has now dropped it to $950 now. Not exactly cheap, but it is brand spankin' 'new'.
> 
> I traded for one from another member here on AS not that long ago. It is near-mint. Runs like a freakin' top, already had the muffler modded correctly with a Husky baffle cover.


Next time you see one please let me know.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Ryan, I think if you look at the actual testing, you will see AV makes the most difference when the saw is being piss revved (not in the wood) .<rest snipped>.



I beg to completely disagree. I have used many different saws out in the woods and in the burbs all day: falling, bucking, limbing, topping, and noodling up rounds. The vibration will get to you and fatigue you a lot faster with a higher vibration saw, in or out of the wood. And it is not just the fatigue factor, the vibration is damaging to you over time. For that reason they (the US and EU) are coming down hard on high vibration tools and forcing manufactures to reduce the vibration exposure. I have serious problems with tendonitis in my left forearm, and I have friends with white finger. It is not something to dismiss out of hand.


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 30, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I like those double dogs! Hey, I know the ES bar cost more and has a replaceable tip, but the E bars are lighter. I think if you try one, you will like it.


OK; I've got some new 20" chains, and would rather get a bar for them as to shorten the chains.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 30, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Just about all Stihl's new saws are "fat".



Really, Name another!

And if you want to talk about big Berthas, please don't leave out the 576.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Just about all Stihl's new saws are "fat".





I Concur.


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> Where O Where can I get one of those?


THe STIHL shops around here are stocked up with them.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I beg to completely disagree. I have used many different saws out in the woods and in the burbs all day: falling, bucking, limbing, topping, and noodling up rounds. The vibration will get to you and fatigue you a lot faster with a higher vibration saw, in or out of the wood. And it is not just the fatigue factor, the vibration is damaging to you over time. For that reason they (the US and EU) are coming down hard on high vibration tools and forcing manufactures to reduce the vibration exposure. I have serious problems with tendonitis in my left forearm, and I have friends with white finger. It is not something to dismiss out of hand.



Did not mean to dismiss it, just thought the charts reflected a bigger difference "out of the wood". Forget who posted them, but remember seeing them.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Really? I have seen them come up. A guy in Portland had a pair of them for $800 each, never seen wood. They took over a month to sell. A guy in Seattle had a brand new one listed for $1,200 on CL, and he has now dropped it to $950 now. Not exactly cheap, but it is brand spankin' 'new'.
> 
> I traded for one from another member here on AS not that long ago. It is near-mint. Runs like a freakin' top, already had the muffler modded correctly with a Husky baffle cover.



My distant cousin owns the largest tree service in our area, and he has 2 of the 362CMs at the Stihlership right now that are fried due to "not being ran correctly," according to the stihlership. 

I'll pass on the CM models,
Thank You.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I like those double dogs! Hey, I know the ES bar cost more and has a replaceable tip, but the E bars are lighter. I think if you try one, you will like it.



E bars are also laminated though. Pinch an ES or Pro Top bar in a back cut and bend it, and you can bend it back pretty easy (I have done it). Bend a laminated bar, and it is toast. I have a lot of both types... I do not notice the weight difference at all, really. I use my E bars for bucking and noodling and in the burbs, and ES bars for falling and when I am out in the woods. I will take ES and GB Pro bars any day over the laminates. But that's me...


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 30, 2015)

I think he just forgot to put the P in front of it!


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> Where O Where can I get one of those?



Sorry, you can't have mine! My one year old niece borrowed it... on her birthday.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> THe STIHL shops around here are stocked up with them.


Time to bump mine up!!


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Next time you see one please let me know.



PM sent...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yah, so? My new saw will spank your saw...
> 
> View attachment 465501



I got one of those for my birfday last week..its light and fuel efficient , i was planning on having it ported..who makes them the fastest ?


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I got one of those for my birfday last week..its light and fuel efficient , i was planning on having it ported..who makes them the fastest ?


Brad Snelling.

His Saws Really Fly. 

He's one of the preferred Sponsors Here.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2015)

661 is a nice saw, but the R model is a fat bottomed girl!! 

(661R next to 390xp)


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> E bars are also laminated though. Pinch an ES or Pro Top bar in a back cut and bend it, and you can bend it back pretty easy (I have done it). Bend a laminated bar, and it is toast. I have a lot of both types... I do not notice the weight difference at all, really. I use my E bars for bucking and noodling and in the burbs, and ES bars for falling and when I am out in the woods. I will take ES and GB Pro bars any day over the laminates. But that's me...


Thanks for the post windthrown: I've never bent a bar yet. Been in some predicaments where it was a miracle that they didn't get bent though.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> My distant cousin owns the largest tree service in our area, and he has 2 of the 362CMs at the Stihlership right now that are fried due to "not being ran correctly," according to the stihlership.
> 
> I'll pass on the CM models,
> Thank You.



How can you not ran a saw correctly? Especially an M-tronic model? All you can fork up now on a saw like that is the gas mix. But I agree on the M or CM models. I prefer tuning my fleet myself.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> 661 is a nice saw, but the R model is a fat bottomed girl!!
> 
> (661R next to 390xp)
> View attachment 465512


Holy Chit Dex!!

Yes Her Is.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> How can you not ran a saw correctly? Especially an M-tronic model? All you can fork up now on a saw like that is the gas mix. But I agree on the M or CM models. I prefer tuning my fleet myself.


Supposedly, they don't run them wide open enough, and with carbon build up, along with running 50:1, (per Stihl instructions), they now have 2 $750 seized saws.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I got one of those for my birfday last week..its light and fuel efficient , i was planning on having it ported..who makes them the fastest ?



I like the low vibe myself. And it is a lot quieter than my other saws. Not that my niece will give it up any time soon. My nephew says she runs round the house nekked revving it up to drive her mother nuts. The PERFECT gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I've never bent a bar yet.



Huh?!


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I like the low vibe myself. And it is a lot quieter than my other saws. Not that my niece will give it up any time soon. My nephew says she runs round the house nekked revving it up to drive her mother nuts. The PERFECT gift that keeps on giving.


That is Exactly what I am looking For: mission Accomplished. 

Thank You.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> Brad Snelling.
> 
> His Saws Really Fly.
> 
> He's one of the preferred Sponsors Here.



Oh no, do not get me started on Brad... I just came back here after a semester off of this place.

Preferred Sponsor? Is that like the Pope of Saws or something? I read on another site that he has a God complex.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Oh no, do not get me started on Brad... I just came back here after a semester off of this place.
> 
> Preferred Sponsor? Is that like the Pope of Saws or something? I read on another site that he has a God complex.


Reread.

Slowly


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> Brad Snelling.
> 
> His Saws Really Fly.
> 
> He's one of the preferred Sponsors Here.



Ive seen them go for a ride..it happened to me 2 years ago on a bad leaner..i just didnt document it with video to spare myself the criticism from superior chainsaw users , i gave him credit for the humility .. it took balls knowing the flack he was gonna get from the dore's.. translated : disciples of randy evans...aka the conspiracy militia..aka the "MBB" mastermind's banana boyz...they a rough crowd.

What kind of gains should i expect ? , im not very experienced with saws yet..i dont like falling victim to marketing so im lookin for some real world advice.

i just wanna hang with the cool guys


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ive seen them go for a ride..it happened to me 2 years ago on a bad leaner..i just didnt document it with video to spare myself the criticism from superior chainsaw users , i gave him credit for the humility .. it took balls knowing the flack he was gonna get from the dore's.. translated : disciples of randy evans...aka the conspiracy militia..aka the "MBB" mastermind's banana boyz...they a rough crowd.
> 
> What kind of gains should i expect ? , im not very experienced with saws yet..i dont like falling victim to marketing so im lookin for some real world advice.
> 
> i just wanna hang with the cool guys


The Proper Term is RRM: get it right Hotrod.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 30, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> 661 is a nice saw, but the R model is a fat bottomed girl!!
> 
> (661R next to 390xp)
> View attachment 465512



Dexter..that 661 looks oh-high-oh cornfed..what does she eat ?


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> Supposedly, they don't run them wide open enough, and with carbon build up, along with running 50:1, (per Stihl instructions), they now have 2 $750 seized saws.



They don't run them wide open enough? Carbon build-up in an auto-tune M-tronic saw? WTF? Sounds like another star quality dealership thar. Blame the user. I am surprised they did not say it was 'bad gas!'

I run my saws flat out or at idle. In the wood, I dog then and lever the holy crap out of them. I have yet to burn up a saw or seize one. Of course I run at about 40:1 and I run super E0 gas with stabilizer and JASO FD oil in it. I also re-tune when I change elevation, and I only work on them myself. Oh and I remove the limiter caps and run them a tad burple-rich. Which can lead to a tad more carbon build-up. But really?


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> They don't run them wide open enough? Carbon build-up in an auto-tune M-tronic saw? WTF? Sounds like another star quality dealership thar. Blame the user. I am surprised they did not say it was 'bad gas!'
> 
> I run my saws flat out or at idle. In the wood, I dog then and lever the holy crap out of them. I have yet to burn up a saw or seize one. Of course I run at about 40:1 and I run super E0 gas with stabilizer and JASO FD oil in it. I also re-tune when I change elevation, and I only work on them myself. Oh and I remove the limiter caps and run them a tad burple-rich. Which can lead to a tad more carbon build-up. But really?


I Chit You Knot.

He is beside himself.

The dealership is also a JohnDeere dealership, you know the one I drive by every time I drive to my Stihl dealer. 8 moar miles. [emoji38][emoji38]

There is 1 good tech there, and realistically, they will wind up warrantying those 2 saws due to the business he brings them, but WTF? 

Not 1, but 2 $750 saws,
1. Mix came from different cans
2. Operated under similar conditions
3. Seized 

That says all I need to know about CM & 50:1 mix.

No Thank You.

I'll keep running 40:1.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

Amen to that.

Many of the Stihl dealers here are JD tractor stores as well. They took over a lot of distributorships in the PNW. I do not go to any of them, as they charge for shipping to order any parts that are not in stock, even after I bought a half dozen 200T and three 211 saws from them. They did give me a good discount, and they have a hot receptionist, but forget ordering parts or getting anything serviced there. Local guy here has good loops, and I get the parts from another dealer that as a large parts and saw inventory. Both are independent. I do all my own service work, including porting.

The story is more sinister about JD though. JD owned Homelite I think it was, and Homelite had a new fuel efficient and low smog engine design. So JD went and lobbied congress to get the EPA to mandate all the new smog laws on small engines, thinking they could get a monopoly on the small engine market in the USA Well, push come to shove, Stihl and Husky had air injection engine designs and they survived the smog laws. So JD completely flipped and dropped all their small engine line and picked up Stihl and Honda to sell in their stores. Phukkers.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Dexter..that 661 looks oh-high-oh cornfed..what does she eat ?



Cornbread and beans... Lots of beans!!


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Many of the Stihl dealers here are JD tractor stores as well. They took over a lot of distributorships in the PNW. I do not go to any of them, as they charge postage to order any parts, even after I bought a half dozen 200T and three 211 saws from them. They did give me a good discount, and they have a hot receptionist, but forget ordering parts or getting anything serviced there. Local guy here has good loops, and I get the parts from another dealer that as a large parts and saw inventory. Both are independent. I do all my own service work, including porting.
> 
> The story is more sinister about JD though. JD owned Homelite I think it was, and Homelite had a new fuel efficient and low smog engine design. So JD went and lobbied congress to get the EPA to mandate all the new smog laws on small engines, thinking they could get a monopoly on the small engine market in the USA Well, push come to shove, Stihl and Husky had air injection engine designs and they survived the smog laws. So JD completely flipped and dropped all their small engine line and picked up Stihl and Honda to sell in their stores. Phukkers.


I don't disagree at all: remember when JD saws were Yellow ECHOs? 

Those were good Saws too. 

The local JD dealership was a small outfit that did a lot of business in our area for many years. 
In fact, it was started by another distant cousin some 40 yrs ago, and sold to a local business man some 20 odd years ago.

The local guy ran it for many years, and did well, but he was offered a deal he could not refuse, and sold it a few years ago.

It changed hands, and due to many other issues, has since changed hands again, and is now owned by a large JD Network Dealer.

The Small Town, Local feel is gone.

The sad part is, we still have A LOT OF GREEN EQUIPMENT at the farm due to all the years of the good dealership, as do so many others, some of the same parts guys, and sales guys are there, but it's just not what it once was. [emoji20]

There's Nothing wrong with growing a business, but don't forget where the steady customers come from either.


----------



## hseII (Nov 30, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> Thanks for the post windthrown: I've never bent a bar yet. Been in some predicaments where it was a miracle that they didn't get bent though.


Did anyone else catch this gem?


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> I don't disagree at all: remember when JD saws were Yellow ECHOs?



I missed that. I had Kubotas. Kubota dealer nearest me carries Husky, where I bought all my (no longer own) Husky saws. I did have a few Echo 300/3000 TH saws. They do not hold up over time though. Too much plastic, and the really bad thing was that they had the air intake right at the front of the saw. Good design there!



hseII said:


> The local JD dealership was a small outfit that did a lot of business in our area for many years.
> In fact, it was started by another distant cousin some 40 yrs ago, and sold to a local business man some 20 odd years ago.



You seem to have a lot of relative down thar in Jawjaw. All the local JD dealers here have been sucked up recently (after the Great Recession) into one giant conglomerate chain. The name is even on a freeway sign in Eugene that makes me steam whenever I see it. The Randy Pape' Beltline. Guy had a shiite load of JD dealerships and they named a major road after him after he croaked. There was huge backlash about re-naming the Beltline and no one likes it, except the suck-up Lane County Commissioners that did it.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> Did anyone else catch this gem?



Have you been to Dover?


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 30, 2015)

hseII said:


> I don't disagree at all: remember when JD saws were Yellow ECHOs?
> 
> Those were good Saws too.


Don't remember yellow, but my son still has this one.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 1, 2015)

I bet round filed chains are more a vibration problem over the rubber mounts .just an observation from the sidelines. Hullo


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 1, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yah, so? My new saw will spank your saw...
> 
> View attachment 465501


My grandson needs one of those. Where did you find it?


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 1, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> My grandson needs one of those. Where did you find it?


They are everywhere this year. I think they go for $39.99 at local STIHL dealers around here.
U can find them on Amazon in the toy and game department for $47.90. 
*Stihl Toy Replica Kids Chainsaw*


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 1, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> My grandson needs one of those. Where did you find it?


Check Amazon...... in toy and game department - - - *Stihl Toy Replica Kids Chainsaw $47.90*


----------



## windthrown (Dec 1, 2015)

They also have a Stihl toy trimmer




and a hardhat and glove set


----------



## windthrown (Dec 1, 2015)

BTW, I got the toy saw at a thrift sale way back when. I bought it as a joke but my nephew found it and thought it would be great for his daughter (she is really my grand niece). So its on permanent loan. Like any loaner saw, I expect it to come back to me broken.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 1, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> My grandson needs one of those. Where did you find it?



I got a NIB one at a second hand store when they were going out of business. Half of retail was reasonable. I bought it as a gag, but my nephew saw it and wanted it for his daughter. So she 'borrowed it'. Like any loaner saw, I expect it to come back busted.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I almost bought a 361 ,the guy brought it out here ,i started it and it seemed to jump around in the chassis idling ,even worse when i set it on the ground running ,


They surely jump around on the ground, but doesn't vibrate much in the hands.


----------



## longbowch (Dec 1, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I bet round filed chains are more a vibration problem over the rubber mounts .just an observation from the sidelines. Hullo


Hater!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> 661 is a nice saw, but the R model is a fat bottomed girl!!
> 
> (661R next to 390xp)
> View attachment 465512


661 and 390 weigh almost exactly the same. 661 has more plastic I guess. 

Springs can vibrate as much as rubber if you're stretched to the limiters all the time. On a mill the mill end and chain makes a way bigger difference in vines than the saw av.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 661 and 390 weigh almost exactly the same. 661 has more plastic I guess.
> 
> Springs can vibrate as much as rubber if you're stretched to the limiters all the time. On a mill the mill end and chain makes a way bigger difference in vines than the saw av.


The 661 full of fluids with 28" bar is 23.6 lbs and a 390 full of fluids with 28 bar is 21.9. Weighed them not too long ago so about 1.5 pound difference


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2015)

KG441c said:


> The 661 full of fluids with 28" bar is 23.6 lbs and a 390 full of fluids with 28 bar is 21.9. Weighed them not too long ago so about 1.5 pound difference


Both with wrap handles? I seen 2 pictures of scale shots with full wraps.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Both with wrap handles? I seen 2 pictures of scale shots with full wraps.


Yes mine and Johns saws. We weighed Ronnies 660 that day also with 28" bar but im not sure on his fluid levels but it was a tad lighter than the 661


----------



## KG441c (Dec 1, 2015)

A 390 does feel heavier than it really is to me though. Actually my 390 balances better with the 28" cannon plus bar than it did with the 22" Cannon


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! Amazon.com, here I come!


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 2, 2015)

Got it for $34.95! Great timing. Thanks guys, he's gonna love it!


----------



## Hayden (Jun 23, 2016)

MS462 release is getting closer, does anyone have any specs or more information?


----------



## Kyler Monares (Sep 15, 2016)

Subscribed. Just bought an MS461R.
My dealer has no idea about 462.....
I guess one of the owners of my local shop is at some sort of Stihl dealer convention or get together. I'll ask him when he gets back.
I hope I didn't make a mistake by going with the 461 when I could wait a couple weeks and get an m tropic 462.
The 461 has such a loyal following and the model is so damn reliable I doubt I will regret this purchase


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 15, 2016)

Rumor is a 441 replacement is coming through the pipeline and it will be the 442. Don't see the 461 being replaced at this point, I think having a non-Mtronic saw in the pro saw lineup is a smart decision, especially when it has such a strong following.


----------



## Hayden (Sep 15, 2016)

Kyler Monares said:


> Subscribed. Just bought an MS461R.
> My dealer has no idea about 462.....
> I guess one of the owners of my local shop is at some sort of Stihl dealer convention or get together. I'll ask him when he gets back.
> I hope I didn't make a mistake by going with the 461 when I could wait a couple weeks and get an m tropic 462.
> The 461 has such a loyal following and the model is so damn reliable I doubt I will regret this purchase



Don't think you can go wrong with a 461, good machine, but Stihl has confirmed the MS462 is coming & it's expected this year.
Stihl are very good at keeping their dealers in the dark when it comes to coming new & disconting models.
I recon MS441 model is gone for good, read somewhere that the 462 was going to be lighter and it does not seam logical to have two 70cc saws on the market.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 15, 2016)

I heard the reason the 461 is not M-Tronic is cause it is the basis for the rescue saw, and M-Tronic does not like smoke.

That said, I think the 460 was more reliable than the 461. I have a low hour one with an imploded piston on my bench now. Tough to know for sure what happened, but looks like the piston may have contacted the impulse nipple, which for some unknown reason sticks into the case (it should end at the case).


----------



## Kyler Monares (Sep 15, 2016)

Hayden said:


> I recon MS441 model is gone for good, read somewhere that the 462 was going to be lighter and it does not seam logical to have two 70cc saws on the market.



having only 77cc saw will leave a large gap in their profesional lineup, next smallest would be the 59cc MS362. i wouldnt mind seeing a 65-67 cc Pro saw.....

however i now have a 50, 77, 91 stihl pro line up so all my bases are covered. Especially with my Huskies


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 15, 2016)

If they can make a saw that is as light (or lighter) than a 044/440 and more powerful than a 460/461, it would be hard to beat as an all around saw.

The 461s are tough to limb with, and the 50 & 60 cc saws are a bit slow at bucking.

You got a nice line up there though.

I've added a ported 026 to my line up, and I'm working on getting something in the 90 cc range.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 15, 2016)

Hayden said:


> Stihl has confirmed the MS462 is coming & it's expected this year.



May I ask the source of this information? Seems no one knew the new 261 & 362 were coming till they were here. I'm surprised they did not change the model #s.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have been seeing *a lot* of 441's for sale in a 50 miles radius, most of them little used and, intriguingly enough, all ordinary not M-Tronic units. I suspect the word is out about this "462" saw and people are trying to cash in, somehow like it happens when rumors a new and improved Ducati motorcycle is about to hit showrooms. 
Apart from little wear what makes me suspect these saws are owned by posers who need the latest and greatest tool to cut a couple small trees for the Christmas fire is the asking prices: absolutely insane.


----------



## Hayden (Sep 16, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> May I ask the source of this information? Seems no one knew the new 261 & 362 were coming till they were here. I'm surprised they did not change the model #s.


Yes, none of my local Stihl shops had any idea there was a new 261 & 362 coming, I knew from US release & when I asked my local dealers, they just pointed to the old model on the shelf & said that's it there. The difference between those who live & work day to day with the saws & those just sell them.
I know the 462 is being tested in AU & Stihl AU words to me were (We are all excited about the MS462). Now the person involved would not even know the saw excisted if it's release was not getting close. There is also a lot of local talk & online saying expected release this year.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Sep 16, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> My grandson needs one of those. Where did you find it?



Just bought one for each of my sons on Amazon for $40. Check the other sellers. We had to buy ours from a seller in Ireland. If you can find them in the US they are more expensive...by what I've seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunner55 (Oct 19, 2016)

Any news on the 462


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2016)

Hayden said:


> *Don't think you can go wrong with a 461*, good machine, but Stihl has confirmed the MS462 is coming & it's expected this year.
> Stihl are very good at keeping their dealers in the dark when it comes to coming new & disconting models.
> I recon MS441 model is gone for good, read somewhere that the 462 was going to be lighter and it does not seam logical to have two 70cc saws on the market.



The only real complaints I can remember having seen before this thread have been about the AV. Some people are more vibe sensitive than others.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> I heard the reason the 461 is not M-Tronic is cause it is the basis for the rescue saw, and M-Tronic does not like smoke.
> 
> That said, I think the 460 was more reliable than the 461. I have a low hour one with an imploded piston on my bench now. Tough to know for sure what happened, but looks like the piston may have contacted *the impulse nipple, which for some unknown reason sticks into the case *(it should end at the case).



Is this a manufacturing defect, or is it how they are made?


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 20, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> Is this a manufacturing defect, or is it how they are made?



I was unable to determine that Niko, and I posted pics on another site. A 461 has a very unusual saddle that the 460 does not have. Seems the only purpose of it is to reduce piston temp, which increased due to the tech used to meet emissions. 

There was also a fair amount of debate regarding if that nipple could have caused the piston failure. I can tell you that it is no longer protruding in this saw.

The piston damage does align with the impulse nipple, and pics show with & w/o the saddle that cools the piston. I could not determine anything else that could have caused this piston damage.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> Apart from little wear what makes me suspect these saws are owned by posers who need the latest and greatest tool to cut a couple small trees for the Christmas fire........



Hey, I resemble that statement.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 21, 2016)

In camp, for every pile of dead 661's and 461's there's one husky with a screw that needs to be tightened lol not my huskies though. Usually owned by a limp wristed turd who think a touch tighter then finger tight is tight enough. The 461 piston issues are very common. The riggers stopped using them and switched to 661's which didn't do them any good. Big piles a dead stihls.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll bet that with the dp muff cover, and the limiters pulled from the carb, that 461 will be just fine!


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 21, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> In camp, for every pile of dead 661's and 461's there's one husky with a screw that needs to be tightened lol not my huskies though. Usually owned by a limp wristed turd who think a touch tighter then finger tight is tight enough. The 461 piston issues are very common. The riggers stopped using them and switched to 661's which didn't do them any good. Big piles a dead stihls.



I thought you were running Stihls these days...switch back to the trusty husky again?


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 21, 2016)

Full Chisel said:


> I thought you were running Stihls these days...switch back to the trusty husky again?



way to much vibrations for all day cutting from the stihls. it's not so bad in the beginning but after the 4th day of my shift i'm done with it. can feel the vibes through the hands and half way up to your elbow while cutting at that point. still like me a 660 but i wish they were smoother. i'm back to running 372/390's. my 461 was ported and would smoke a 372 but i swear it was harder on the hands then a 660. put 130 tanks through it last shift and traded it for another ported 390xpgw. still got a few ported 660's and a 460 i may sell off soon. i've been tuning my 390's to 14,200 after porting and they are just animals at that tune. seem to be lasting too.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 21, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> way to much vibrations for all day cutting from the stihls. it's not so bad in the beginning but after the 4th day of my shift i'm done with it. can feel the vibes through the hands and half way up to your elbow while cutting at that point. still like me a 660 but i wish they were smoother. i'm back to running 372/390's. my 461 was ported and would smoke a 372 but i swear it was harder on the hands then a 660. put 130 tanks through it last shift and traded it for another ported 390xpgw. still got a few ported 660's and a 460 i may sell off soon. i've been tuning my 390's to 14,200 after porting and they are just animals at that tune. seem to be lasting too.



I'll take a couple dead 661s. Might come up with some more husky cylinders for you[emoji6]


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll take the dead 440s or 460s, but I guess I would have to come up with some cash cause I don't have any Husky parts to send you in return.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 23, 2016)

trust me, i already tried for those saws. the problem with them is they broke down so close to new that the owners are still to attached to their investment. some are pretty cherry but the guys are wanting a few bucks for them. then i'd have to inspect them all for everyone i'm sure. they are in those totes and in those totes is where they will live.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Can someone post a picture of a tote.

Or can you post a picture of a tote filled with Stihls. I do believe you about the Stihls. I just want to know what a tote is.

Where I am from we get "totes" of chemicals. Pesticides and fertilizers mostly. 275 gallons. Basically a cube the size of a pallet.


----------



## Khntr85 (Oct 28, 2016)

lol I would love to see the totes too!!!!
I would love to see a pic of the dead stihls.... who in their right mind would be dumb enough to keep buying a "bad" saw..... I am not trying to start anything, but really, when I did construction if someone got a bad drill gun NO ONE with 2-brain cells to rub together would go buy the same brand!!!!


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 28, 2016)

462 [emoji6]







One for the tote guy [emoji23]


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Ah yes, the "Rubbermaid" totes. Now I get it. I was thinking a shipping container....

Maybe eventually you will get enough......


----------



## Goose7279 (Oct 28, 2016)

Man theres only like 4 saws there im guessing they are not all 46x but if you wanna sell any let me know


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2016)

Goose7279 said:


> Man theres only like 4 saws there im guessing they are not all 46x but if you wanna sell any let me know



look closer. that's only 2 totes too. i fully expect a stihl guy to stick up for his brand but trust me the dead stihls all over is real. for the record, i was running stihls the week this was taken. in that pic there are actually 4 661's, 1 461, and 2 660's if you look close. the second 660 is on the bench upper right corner of pic. it's dead too.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2016)

oh no **** you can't see the 4th 661. it's under the front one in the tote. can see the 461's flywheel there too. they are all in various stages of dismantling. it actually looks like the one with exhaust port facing is a 660 too. i can't remember 100%. just a bunch of dead stihls lol


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2016)

This is an unusual amount of posts on a (so far) "no-show" model - and I guess that the reason is that both the 461 and 661 are major "****-ups" in PNW service, meaning that the 390xp now is dominating the market for semi-large felling saws.


----------



## Pud (Oct 29, 2016)

461 a major f up ?? Guys love them over hear


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2016)

Pud said:


> 461 a major f up ?? Guys love them over hear



They fail all the time though, in professional use - as do the 661. This actually is odd though, as the two models doesn't share much, regarding construction.


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2016)

the 461 has actually been a decent saw. i posted a vid somewhere on AS here of the wrist pin issue but other then that i think they runs fine and last pretty good. they ain't no 660 like some claim though. even the newest updates of 661's are blowing up on guys here. i know a guy with a new 661 prototype and he says it's been good and runs even better then the original. i didn't believe him at first as i figured he just got one with a new coil but he did get some kind of prototype. i didn't run it or work on it though so i have no idea what stihl might have changed, it's supposed to address the reliability issues. about all i know for sure about it is it has the same shitty sponge AV.


----------



## Khntr85 (Oct 29, 2016)

I am wondering what the ratio blowing up is.... I mean are 100 guys running these and 1-blow up.... or are 5-guys having 4 out of 5 blow up..... and what on these ms461 is goin bad.....I know around here in the hardwood they are aren't having this problem....

And please understand I am not sticking up for stihl.... stihl and husky have had bad saws here lately.... I am just trying to uunderstand what these ms461 are having problems with....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> I am wondering what the ratio blowing up is.... I mean are 100 guys running these and 1-blow up.... or are 5-guys having 4 out of 5 blow up..... and what on these ms461 is goin bad.....I know around here in the hardwood they are aren't having this problem....
> 
> And please understand I am not sticking up for stihl.... stihl and husky have had bad saws here lately.... I am just trying to uunderstand what these ms461 are having problems with....




As far as I have read, excessive wrist pin wear, and the impulse nipple in the cylinder hitting the piston. Just thinking about it, the two issues may well be connected, and the wrist pin wear the real culprit - but that's just a thought, by no means fact.

It also is really odd that wrist pin wear should appear as an issue on a newish chainsaw design, as it isn't exactly a new feature?


----------



## Khntr85 (Oct 29, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> As far as I have read, excessive wrist pin wear, and the impulse nipple in the cylinder hitting the piston. Just thinking about it, the two issues may well be connected, and the wrist pin wear the real culprit - but that's just a thought, by no means fact.
> 
> It also is really odd that wrist pin wear should appear as an issue on a newish chainsaw design, as it isn't exactly a new feature?


Someone correct me as I don't know for sure, but doesn't the 461 use same wrist pin and piston as the 460.... I thought there were only 10-11 parts that were different between the 461 and the 460...

I haven't been into the ms461, is the impulse nipple in a different spot than the 460????

I remember a post from mustangmike on here we're he believed the nipple cause a failure on a 461 he acquired.....that's the only one I personally have heard of, obviously there could be others....are these "totes" of 461s having the excact same problems???

I have only heard of the issue from mustangmike and westcoaster, is there any other forums that state these issues......makes me wonder, I have talked to a couple guys that work at stihl dealers,(one is a husky fan), and they haven't ran into these issues....I don't think it's the kind of mass problem like the 576s were having....


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 29, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> Someone correct me as I don't know for sure, but doesn't the 461 use same wrist pin and piston as the 460.... I thought there were only 10-11 parts that were different between the 461 and the 460...
> 
> I haven't been into the ms461, is the impulse nipple in a different spot than the 460????
> 
> ...



i have only heard of this issue from a stihl dealer lol i'm just reporting my findings here. it is true though, my buddy at the dealer sent a vid to me and i posted it somewhere on the site. can't remember which thread now but it was within the last week. i haven't directly compared many parts to a 460 but i believe they share the same impulse hose just from seeing it at a quick glance. also impulse nipple is same spot. take apart a 461 and other then the difference in the case, case stuffer thing, cylinder, and top covers nearly everything is identical. some other stuff too i'm sure. i'll take a 461 over a 576 anyday no question even if they vibrate like crazy compared to the 576. while a 576 is ok my view on them is they are a smooth running old mans saw. i don't know anyone earning a living with one.


----------



## Khntr85 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ya with all the same parts that's why I just don't understand the issue.... oh well, if and when the 461 of mine blows, I will report it here!!!!


----------



## rburg (Oct 30, 2016)

I wonder if the 462 will beat the 572 to market? I believe I have been reading about the 572 for about 5 years now.


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Oct 30, 2016)

rburg said:


> I wonder if the 462 will beat the 572 to market? I believe I have been reading about the 572 for about 5 years now.




The 572 is supposed to be out in the early part of 17. They have been testing the 590 for awile now also. Spike60 said the demo 572s he tested were off the chart.


----------



## BGE541 (Oct 30, 2016)

I asked my Husky rep up here in WA to call and they said 2018 Spring ish the 572 would be here. Who know with so much R&D time it better be a good saw. 462 looks good to, who knows.


----------



## Tigdim (Oct 31, 2016)

I emailed Stihl today asking about both the MS441C-M and the MS462C-M this is the response I got. Figured it makes sense to pass it on here... 

"We are in receipt of and thank you for your e-mail.

Two years ago, the MS441C M chainsaw was placed on production hold to the USA by our founding company in Germany. It is due to be re-released to the U.S. market in the first quarter of 2017. Currently, there are no plans to add the M-Tronic feature to the MS461. However, there are plans to release a new chainsaw in the same category as the MS461 to the U.S. market that includes the M-Tronic feature. No designation has been given to this power head as of yet, but the tentative release date is early to mid- 2018. 

Thank you again for your e-mail.

Best regards,
Wayne Lemmond
Technical Service Representative
STIHL Inc."


Aaron


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 31, 2016)

Tigdim said:


> I emailed Stihl today asking about both the MS441C-M and the MS462C-M this is the response I got. Figured it makes sense to pass it on here...
> 
> "We are in receipt of and thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> ...



sounds like wayne was blowing some smoke up your ass lol he ain't gonna give you any info on anything regarding new models and their release dates. all manufacturers are on the hush about that sort of stuff. for the record that pic i posted is from a stihl calender for 2017. not photoshopped at all. why would stihl put a saw in their 2017 calender and then not release it til 2018? good ol' wayne got you good


----------



## BGE541 (Oct 31, 2016)

So M-tronic not 462, 462


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 1, 2016)

LOL!!!! See this thread in 2-years!!!!


----------



## Tigdim (Nov 1, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> sounds like wayne was blowing some smoke up your ass lol he ain't gonna give you any info on anything regarding new models and their release dates. all manufacturers are on the hush about that sort of stuff. for the record that pic i posted is from a stihl calender for 2017. not photoshopped at all. why would stihl put a saw in their 2017 calender and then not release it til 2018? good ol' wayne got you good



I hope you are right, I will be on the hunt for the MS462 when it comes out if it is both lighter and stronger than the MS461 I have run. 

Just going to have to convince the misses by then that I NEED a bigger saw... 

Aaron


----------



## Laslabjohn (Nov 1, 2016)

They sure keep you hanging, it's bad because if a man buys a 461 and then the 462 comes out a week later. I could see where a fella would be up set.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 1, 2016)

Laslabjohn said:


> They sure keep you hanging, it's bad because if a man buys a 461 and then the 462 comes out a week later. I could see where a fella would be up set.


It's guaranteed to come out in the next few months because I just bought a 461


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 1, 2016)

i would be surprised if it's not out before the calender becomes available to the public. i'm waiting for the new huskies.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Nov 1, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i would be surprised if it's not out before the calender becomes available to the public. i'm waiting for the new huskies.


Oh man oh man!!!


----------



## Laslabjohn (Nov 1, 2016)

Woody harrelson said:


> It's guaranteed to come out in the next few months because I just bought a 461


That's how it works for me too... lol


----------



## Tigdim (Nov 1, 2016)

Woody harrelson said:


> It's guaranteed to come out in the next few months because I just bought a 461



I appreciate you "taking one for the team!" 

The rest of us are in your dept, hopefully one of the guys out on the east coast will let you run their 462 when it comes out. 

Aaron


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Woody harrelson said:


> It's guaranteed to come out in the next few months because I just bought a 461


Well let us know what you think of the ms461 after you run her awhile...


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 1, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i would be surprised if it's not out before the calender becomes available to the public. i'm waiting for the new huskies.


New Huskies?
590 or what?


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 1, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> New Huskies?
> 590 or what?



like i said, manufacturers stay on the hush about everything. yes, the new 90cc is what i'm waiting for though


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 1, 2016)

Tigdim said:


> I appreciate you "taking one for the team!"
> 
> The rest of us are in your dept, hopefully one of the guys out on the east coast will let you run their 462 when it comes out.
> 
> Aaron


Watch and mark my words. I have been putting off buying this 461 for a year and a half in hopes this new version would come out. I couldn't wait any longer. This 462cm will be released shortly. Go and bet everything you got on it.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 1, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> Well let us know what you think of the ms461 after you run her awhile...


So far so good. Still breaking it in. Only got a few tanks thru it so far. This saw starts so easy it's crazy. Pops on first pull on choke, move it to fast idle and roars to life on 2nd pull. She's a beast. Right now I have a 25 inch es light bar on it with 33rs chain. I also have a 20 inch and 28 inch es light bar for it. This saw will last me a life time and my kids life time. I will only buy professional saws from now on. Next on the list is a ms241cm to replace my ms250


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 1, 2016)

The 461 is the best saw Stihl makes, IMO. It's predecessor better be damn good...


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Woody harrelson said:


> So far so good. Still breaking it in. Only got a few tanks thru it so far. This saw starts so easy it's crazy. Pops on first pull on choke, move it to fast idle and roars to life on 2nd pull. She's a beast. Right now I have a 25 inch es light bar on it with 33rs chain. I also have a 20 inch and 28 inch es light bar for it. This saw will last me a life time and my kids life time. I will only buy professional saws from now on. Next on the list is a ms241cm to replace my ms250


 Hey that's great to hear.... I promise you that the saw will really come to life after 10-15 tanks....I know I just kept thinking to myself, damn how much better will this saw get lol....I run the 25" and 20" bar on mine and it pulls them both perfectly fine in hardwood....

On a side note, I still sometimes take my ol ms250 out on solo runs.... I know the saw gets a bad rap, but when used for what it should be the saw runs great.... anyway I took her out just the other day, and buried her 18" bar in some shagbark hickory a few times.... if a guy has a light hand and knows how to take care of a chain, she works just fine.... as I stated in another thread, this saw has been keeping people warm for awhile....


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 1, 2016)

For the record the MS461 I worked on was not mine, but a local tree guy's. IMO, the problems with the 461 are due to the excess heat generated to meet emissions. MS460s are dead nuts reliable, and 461s share most parts, biggest difference the 4 transfer port jug and that weird saddle designed specifically to cool the piston.

If I owned a 461 I would pull the carb limiters and put a dp muff cover on it, and I'll bet it lives happily forever after. The guy I repaired that saw for loves it now (with those changes).


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 1, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> For the record the MS461 I worked on was not mine, but a local tree guy's. IMO, the problems with the 461 are due to the excess heat generated to meet emissions. MS460s are dead nuts reliable, and 461s share most parts, biggest difference the 4 transfer port jug and that weird saddle designed specifically to cool the piston.
> 
> If I owned a 461 I would pull the carb limiters and put a dp muff cover on it, and I'll bet it lives happily forever after. The guy I repaired that saw for loves it now (with those changes).



i put 175 tanks through mine in the first month i owned it and never had a problem. most guys here won't burn that much fuel in years giving the illusion that it's dead nuts reliable. everyone likes to talk about how long they've had a saw and how reliable it is but no one talks about how much use it actually got in that time. so that thingy is there to cool the piston? what a wacky way to do it. leave it to stihl


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 1, 2016)

Yea, Randy posted about it, seems it re-directs the intake flow to accomplish that task.

Likely also acts as a crank stuffer, reducing crank case volume.

I know I don't run saws like the pros, but I have seen 460s used by pros that have a ton of time on them and they love em.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 2, 2016)

If they come out with a 462 that has the weight savings of the new generation 261 & 362, and the clean air filter technology used in the 362, I would be very interested in such a saw. However, I would prefer if it had MTronic. It is nice to be able to cut here (close to sea level), then go to my property (over 2,000 ft) and not have to fiddle with the tune. Ditto if the temp changes from 20s in the am to 60s in the pm.

When I PU a saw I want to cut with it, not tune it.


----------



## hseII (Nov 2, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> Well let us know what you think of the ms461 after you run her awhile...



I like my 2 so much I just bought another.

#461livesmatter


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 2, 2016)

hseII said:


> I like my 2 so much I just bought another.
> 
> #461livesmatter


lol that's great....hey have you put a dual port muffler on any of yours.... mine is still stock believe it or not.... I have seen were people are saying that they aren't getting much gain from it, so I have bought one yet... any thoughts on this anyone???


----------



## hseII (Nov 2, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> lol that's great....hey have you put a dual port muffler on any of yours.... mine is still stock believe it or not.... I have seen were people are saying that they aren't getting much gain from it, so I have bought one yet... any thoughts on this anyone???



All mine have stickers on them, are loud, and are rough on mix. 







My saw time has been limited this season due to my main job. 

I'm probably not a good one to axe.


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 2, 2016)

hseII said:


> All mine have stickers on them, are loud, and are rough on mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I don't make my main living with a saw either, but I am 110% obsessed with them....so you have 2-saws that have been monkeyed with... I sure would love to run one, or just a decent ported saw at all.... no one that I know has a properly ported saw... of course in my chainsaw infatuation I have "ported" a few myself, but that is a while different story lol....

Anyway that's and awesome saw in the pic for sure!!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 2, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> lol that's great....hey have you put a dual port muffler on any of yours.... mine is still stock believe it or not.... I have seen were people are saying that they aren't getting much gain from it, so I have bought one yet... any thoughts on this anyone???



I would put a dp muffler cover on that saw an pull the carb limiters ASAP. 461s are great saws, but to meet emissions, the piston gets very hot (they have a special internal saddle to cool the piston). After you pull the carb limiters, start at 3/4 out on the low and 1 + 1/16 out on the high, and you should be very close to good.

This will help your saw to run cooler and last longer, and will also give you a little extra power.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 2, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> I would put a dp muffler cover on that saw an pull the carb limiters ASAP. 461s are great saws, but to meet emissions, the piston gets very hot (they have a special internal saddle to cool the piston). After you pull the carb limiters, start at 3/4 out on the low and 1 + 1/16 out on the high, and you should be very close to good.
> 
> This will help your saw to run cooler and last longer, and will also give you a little extra power.


what double port cover and how do I pull the limiters?


----------



## hseII (Nov 2, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> Lol, I don't make my main living with a saw either, but I am 110% obsessed with them....so you have 2-saws that have been monkeyed with... I sure would love to run one, or just a decent ported saw at all.... no one that I know has a properly ported saw... of course in my chainsaw infatuation I have "ported" a few myself, but that is a while different story lol....
> 
> Anyway that's and awesome saw in the pic for sure!!!!



There are 3 of those. 

I hear Jamestown, Tn will have more than the already full amount of "Ported" saws in 1 month: you should googleit.


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah, 461's are terribly unreliable, I heard they are 20 hour saws... that chitty 1128 platform hasn't been around long


----------



## hseII (Nov 2, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> Yeah, 461's are terribly unreliable, I heard they are 20 hour saws... that chitty 1128 platform hasn't been around long



BaHaHaHaHa Cobby. 

Would you please call me with the 88 care package total you sent to Ol' Bad Nuts?


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 2, 2016)

hseII said:


> There are 3 of those.
> 
> I hear Jamestown, Tn will have more than the already full amount of "Ported" saws in 1 month: you should googleit.


Lol my family is from Jamestown and pallmall....3 of them, I bet you smile every time you are in the woods lmao!!!


----------



## hseII (Nov 2, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> Lol my family is from Jamestown and pallmall....3 of them, I bet you smile every time you are in the woods lmao!!!



I haven't been in the woods in so long it is embarrassing. 

I plan to change that post-haste.

Edit:
Added a hyphen for the Rhodes Scholar. I've seen it all 3 ways.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> Yeah, 461's are terribly unreliable, I heard they are 20 hour saws... that chitty 1128 platform hasn't been around long



your a stihl guy so i already know your walking into this blinded. doesn't really matter though. i would say they are reliable enough but you would be very surprised how many have died young. heck i was surprised after hearing everyone here say they are the new 660 which they aren't even close by the way. i've owned many many 660's and still own a few. turds stock but very usable ported. i owned one 461 and it's already gone. kept the 460 lol


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 3, 2016)

Woody harrelson said:


> what double port cover and how do I pull the limiters?



dual port muffler covers for 440/460/461 are available on ebay at very reasonable prices, it is an easy bolt on replacement of the OEM cover.

The carb limiters are plastic things in the carb adjustment screws that limit your adjustment (to 3/4 turn on the Hi). Generally, (after removing the carb) use a sheet rock screw to pull them, cut the tabs off, then re insert them. After starting the sheet rock screw, the Hi should be rotated all the way counter clockwise to line up the tab to pull the limiter, the Lo should only be rotated 1/4 turn left to line up the tab.


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 3, 2016)

hseII said:


> I haven't been in the woods in so long it is embarrassing.
> 
> I plan to change that post-haste.
> 
> ...


LOL, get your AS$ in the woods!!!

No I know how life can get on the way of saws, but I am cutting a atleast 1-2 days a week on my slowest week....anyway when you do get out, snap few pics, like seeing the your saws!!!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 3, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> dual port muffler covers for 440/460/461 are available on ebay at very reasonable prices, it is an easy bolt on replacement of the OEM cover.
> 
> The carb limiters are plastic things in the carb adjustment screws that limit your adjustment (to 3/4 turn on the Hi). Generally, (after removing the carb) use a sheet rock screw to pull them, cut the tabs off, then re insert them. After starting the sheet rock screw, the Hi should be rotated all the way counter clockwise to line up the tab to pull the limiter, the Lo should only be rotated 1/4 turn left to line up the tab.


I was able to get them out with a dental pick without pulling the carb (although I did lose one)


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 3, 2016)

I am not blinded. I WAS absolutely blinded when I first got into the game and still I will fall for the creamsicles. This is the way I look at it; I assume you are a Hooski guy (pure assumption) and this is going to be a Chevy vs Ford problem. I have tried searching for reoccurring problems that were not operator flaws or straight up defects. So from the posts I've read on this site everyone always likes the old previous versions more because they are more reliable. Which why wouldn't they? They were able to have so much raw fuel oil mix in the bottom end they could get YEARS of usage. EPA has now noticed this and manufactures have had to adjust or get out. So you complain about a 461 which was basically a 460 that they did the very least to to make it pass these standards, erased the 0 on the end and drew a 1. Its the same dino platform that has been around forever. They DO have to have deflector for the wrist pin due to the fact they are running more lean then before and the idea of delayed scavenging. Its what they had to do to make it pass emissions and still keep it as "original." So we aren't dumb; more heat=less life I get that, but I don't see where your coming from when your saying that the 461 is a flaw? I mean especially when 372's are not even lasting 12 months in this area for average loggers. I'm not going to disagree with your comment on 46's being more reliable then 461's so don't twist it into that but the 461 (In my opinion which isn't anything as I am blinded) is still a rock solid reliable saw. We all wish saws would last forever but its not going to happen. How long did your 461 last? What was the failure?


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 3, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> I am not blinded. I WAS absolutely blinded when I first got into the game and still I will fall for the creamsicles. This is the way I look at it; I assume you are a Hooski guy (pure assumption) and this is going to be a Chevy vs Ford problem. I have tried searching for reoccurring problems that were not operator flaws or straight up defects. So from the posts I've read on this site everyone always likes the old previous versions more because they are more reliable. Which why wouldn't they? They were able to have so much raw fuel oil mix in the bottom end they could get YEARS of usage. EPA has now noticed this and manufactures have had to adjust or get out. So you complain about a 461 which was basically a 460 that they did the very least to to make it pass these standards, erased the 0 on the end and drew a 1. Its the same dino platform that has been around forever. They DO have to have deflector for the wrist pin due to the fact they are running more lean then before and the idea of delayed scavenging. Its what they had to do to make it pass emissions and still keep it as "original." So we aren't dumb; more heat=less life I get that, but I don't see where your coming from when your saying that the 461 is a flaw? I mean especially when 372's are not even lasting 12 months in this area for average loggers. I'm not going to disagree with your comment on 46's being more reliable then 461's so don't twist it into that but the 461 (In my opinion which isn't anything as I am blinded) is still a rock solid reliable saw. We all wish saws would last forever but its not going to happen. How long did your 461 last? What was the failure?


Well Only time will tell on reliability of any saw.... and who knows if the bottom end is getting that much more heat than the 460 did....it is hard to tell how much fuel the "ramp/flange" is getting to the bottom end....could be the less, more, or equal to what the 460 had..... now I am not making a claim that the 461 will be as reliable as the 460, but only TIME will tell...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 3, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> lol that's great....hey have you put a dual port muffler on any of yours.... mine is still stock believe it or not.... I have seen were people are saying that they aren't getting much gain from it, so I have bought one yet... any thoughts on this anyone???



The dual port cover does not make that big of a difference..ive tried it.

I have 2 of them and i kinda dicked with exhaust openings for a while..you dont need a dual port cover , an enlarged stock opening is enough.

Its nice to get some heat out of the saw...but the performance bump is nothin to speak of.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> I am not blinded. I WAS absolutely blinded when I first got into the game and still I will fall for the creamsicles. This is the way I look at it; I assume you are a Hooski guy (pure assumption) and this is going to be a Chevy vs Ford problem. I have tried searching for reoccurring problems that were not operator flaws or straight up defects. So from the posts I've read on this site everyone always likes the old previous versions more because they are more reliable. Which why wouldn't they? They were able to have so much raw fuel oil mix in the bottom end they could get YEARS of usage. EPA has now noticed this and manufactures have had to adjust or get out. So you complain about a 461 which was basically a 460 that they did the very least to to make it pass these standards, erased the 0 on the end and drew a 1. Its the same dino platform that has been around forever. They DO have to have deflector for the wrist pin due to the fact they are running more lean then before and the idea of delayed scavenging. Its what they had to do to make it pass emissions and still keep it as "original." So we aren't dumb; more heat=less life I get that, but I don't see where your coming from when your saying that the 461 is a flaw? I mean especially when 372's are not even lasting 12 months in this area for average loggers. I'm not going to disagree with your comment on 46's being more reliable then 461's so don't twist it into that but the 461 (In my opinion which isn't anything as I am blinded) is still a rock solid reliable saw. We all wish saws would last forever but its not going to happen. How long did your 461 last? What was the failure?


hell man, i had no complaints about my 461 beside vibrations lol mine was ported and tune to 16k. the vibrations at that tune must be a high pitch that bothered me as i can get away with running a 660 and not be bothered by it. run the 461 and i can feel it half way up to my elbow. if you read the thread you will see i only reported findings by a local dealer in the failures he has been finding with them. also the fact that there are alot of dead 461's in logging camps here. were there alot of dead 460's too? i'm not sure as i didn't log back then. i'll tell you right now, i like both stihl and husky. 372's are lasting better for guys then the 461. only put 175-180 tanks through mine before i traded it away so i can only go by other guys close to me experiences. i only traded it cause i knew i wasn't gonna use it anymore and it was worth as much as it ever will be. my honest opinion is that the 066/660 might just be the best saw ever made when it comes to reliability and performance (ported) in the job i do. i've hopped around alot between many models and have went back to the 390 husky which is what i started with. they will beat a 660 in everything except reliability of course. there are things i like about both and i wish they could be combined to make the ultimate saw.


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 3, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> hell man, i had no complaints about my 461 beside vibrations lol mine was ported and tune to 16k. the vibrations at that tune must be a high pitch that bothered me as i can get away with running a 660 and not be bothered by it. run the 461 and i can feel it half way up to my elbow. if you read the thread you will see i only reported findings by a local dealer in the failures he has been finding with them. also the fact that there are alot of dead 461's in logging camps here. were there alot of dead 460's too? i'm not sure as i didn't log back then. i'll tell you right now, i like both stihl and husky. 372's are lasting better for guys then the 461. only put 175-180 tanks through mine before i traded it away so i can only go by other guys close to me experiences. i only traded it cause i knew i wasn't gonna use it anymore and it was worth as much as it ever will be. my honest opinion is that the 066/660 might just be the best saw ever made when it comes to reliability and performance (ported) in the job i do. i've hopped around alot between many models and have went back to the 390 husky which is what i started with. they will beat a 660 in everything except reliability of course. there are things i like about both and i wish they could be combined to make the ultimate saw.


Pick a side.....LMFAO!!!


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> Pick a side.....LMFAO!!!



can i wait til huskies new models come out? lol


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 3, 2016)

lol absolutely, that's what makes it fun man!!!


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 3, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> lol absolutely, that's what makes it fun man!!!



i prefer to own them all but i work with what i like. also can't afford them all.


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i prefer to own them all but i work with what i like. also can't afford them all.


I actually was goin to buy a 372 the other day and someone got damn thing before I had a chance.... guy had $250 on it LOL... I want to get a husky, see what they are about!!!


----------



## hseII (Nov 4, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> LOL, get your AS$ in the woods!!!
> 
> No I know how life can get on the way of saws, but I am cutting a atleast 1-2 days a week on my slowest week....anyway when you do get out, snap few pics, like seeing the your saws!!!


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 4, 2016)

hseII said:


>


Now we are talking, that's bad ass ol saw.... I get off at 1230 pm... I just got a day shift at work which is 4am-1230 pm, so I get more time to get work at home done.... I need to rake and now my yard, but I can hear my chainsaws calling my name!!!!


----------



## hseII (Nov 4, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> Now we are talking, that's bad ass ol saw.... I get off at 1230 pm... I just got a day shift at work which is 4am-1230 pm, so I get more time to get work at home done.... I need to rake and now my yard, but I can hear my chainsaws calling my name!!!!



What?

I can't hear right now.

I just picked up my fillings too.

A 660 has got nothing on this one in the vibes & torque department.


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 4, 2016)

LMFAO let me scream it NICE OL SAW!!!!

Sounds like it vibrates like that new junk AS$ ms461.... I take that back it's better than the ms461 because it is actually cutting wood LMAO!!!


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> What?
> 
> I can't hear right now.
> 
> ...



Go home Heaf... your drunk... [emoji8]


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2016)

hseII said:


>




What's the point with a heavyweight with no power - Echo either doesn't know how to port a saw, or they just have to little respect for their costumers to do it.

An extremely arrogant brand, that has nothing to be arrogant about.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 4, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> What's the point with a heavyweight with no power - Echo either doesn't know how to port a saw, or they just have to little respect for their costumers to do it.
> 
> An extremely arrogant brand, that has nothing to be arrogant about.



lol never fails, those older echo's are about as shitty as they come though so i agree with ya. big heavy turd of a boat anchor


----------



## hseII (Nov 5, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> Go home Heaf... your drunk... [emoji8]



Cobby, your ass would come off the ground if you tried to start this ECHO.


----------



## hseII (Nov 5, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> What's the point with a heavyweight with no power - Echo either doesn't know how to port a saw, or they just have to little respect for their costumers to do it.
> 
> An extremely arrogant brand, that has nothing to be arrogant about.



Hello Cupcake, 

Have you ran one of this model?


----------



## hseII (Nov 5, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> LMFAO let me scream it NICE OL SAW!!!!
> 
> Sounds like it vibrates like that new junk AS$ ms461.... I take that back it's better than the ms461 because it is actually cutting wood LMAO!!!


----------



## Khntr85 (Nov 6, 2016)

hseII said:


>


Now we are talking.... and the "R" model... NICE!!!


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 6, 2016)

R for reaaaaly lame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Nov 7, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> R for reaaaaly lame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 7, 2016)

hseII said:


>


Get it stuck again ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 7, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Get it stuck again ?


It blew up halfway through. Bins of dead stihls everywhere remember?


----------



## hseII (Nov 7, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Get it stuck again ?



Naw.

I stopped to let the lift operator catch up.


----------



## hseII (Nov 7, 2016)

Woody harrelson said:


> It blew up halfway through. Bins of dead Husky everywhere remember?



There.

I fixed it for you.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 7, 2016)

I've got 4 460 cases with bad bearings and 3 bad cranks. Sucks they're all bad but one.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 7, 2016)

Woody harrelson said:


> It blew up halfway through. Bins of dead stihls everywhere remember?



i am very happy to have stabbed at your stihl loving pride to hurt you enough to keep mentioning it. yes, dead stihls everywhere! industry used to be 50/50. since the 661/461 it's now 75/25 for husky  most stihl guys actually earning a living with them are running 660's. would seem the only guys who like the newer stihls are the ones burning a few tanks a year cutting cookies or firewood.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 8, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i am very happy to have stabbed at your stihl loving pride to hurt you enough to keep mentioning it. yes, dead stihls everywhere! industry used to be 50/50. since the 661/461 it's now 75/25 for husky  most stihl guys actually earning a living with them are running 660's. would seem the only guys who like the newer stihls are the ones burning a few tanks a year cutting cookies or firewood.
> 
> View attachment 535922


Doesn't hurt me at all. I'm just a firewood guy and enjoy running chainsaws. I'm sure the 461 I just got will last a very very long time, that's all I care about.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 9, 2016)

Yay stihl lol


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 9, 2016)

More pics pls


----------



## Gunner55 (Nov 9, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Yay stihl lol
> 
> Is that the new 462


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 9, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Yay stihl lol


Bins of dead stihls from lack of maintenance and lazy operators that don't know how to tune


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 9, 2016)

You should really run an air filter if you want your saws to last Shane .


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 9, 2016)

Woody harrelson said:


> Bins of dead stihls from lack of maintenance and lazy operators that don't know how to tune



that's actually the result of stihls crafty new locking knob for the AF cover on the 661. they are all like that. people who cut cookies and talk about saws on the internet wouldn't know. are fallers required to inspect their air filter every tank now? lol i clean my huskies once a day but they can go 3 days without a cleaning easy while not much of anything through. that's actually from my buddy who sent me the 462 calender pic. he said he puts something from a 180 in there to tighten up the press the cover does against the filter which helps the issue. sadly, they aren't a functioning design from stihl


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 9, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Yay stihl lol


Is that a 661?


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 9, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> Is that a 661?



Yup, just a few days on it


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 9, 2016)

I think there may be some operator error here, just like all the guys that can't seem to figure out a flippy cap, and keep dumping fuel & oil on themselves.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 9, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> I think there may be some operator error here, just like all the guys that can't seem to figure out a flippy cap, and keep dumping fuel & oil on themselves.



nope, 661's that actually get used have saw dust make it's way past the filter. happens on everyone i have seen too. i forget what my buddy does to make it better but it's some kind of a piece off an MS180 he uses to put more pressure on the filter to seal against the base. of course, that saw with a few days on it has more run time then alot of guys put on a saw in a year or 2. lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 9, 2016)

They should try the max flow kits Shane ,i have heard good things about them ,the 661 rain cover is not huge and bulky like the other saw ones are .Look oem exept they are black instead of orange .


----------



## treesmith (Nov 9, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i am very happy to have stabbed at your stihl loving pride to hurt you enough to keep mentioning it. yes, dead stihls everywhere! industry used to be 50/50. since the 661/461 it's now 75/25 for husky  most stihl guys actually earning a living with them are running 660's. would seem the only guys who like the newer stihls are the ones burning a few tanks a year cutting cookies or firewood.
> 
> View attachment 535922


In two years in Oz with an arb firm, logging, attending climbing events, talking to people and fixing saws I can honestly say


Husky don't get much love in Oz, cos they're weak, easily broken and the new ones don't run properly...


----------



## treesmith (Nov 9, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Yup, just a few days on it


What are they cutting?


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 9, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> They should try the max flow kits Shane ,i have heard good things about them ,the 661 rain cover is not huge and bulky like the other saw ones are .Look oem exept they are black instead of orange .



good suggestion, only thing is these saws usually end up on a hill somewhere only accessible by helicopter expected to just start and run everyday. kinda what the 660 was good at lol. i heard the maxflow is a cookie cutting filter for the commited cookie cutters. a bit added power but need a sink, soap, and oil just to clean it. they don't clean well on the hill.



treesmith said:


> What are they cutting?



no idea, some crew in the interior of BC is where that saw is from. man are the different area's different. stihls lost nearly all love here when the 661 came out. i few die hards desperately hanging onto their brand but not many left.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 9, 2016)

We use them at work with a 25" on very hard gums, so far they are better than the 660, as reliable with more power and less vibes

The 660 is a legend here


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 9, 2016)

treesmith said:


> We use them at work with a 25" on very hard gums, so far they are better than the 660, as reliable with more power and less vibes
> 
> The 660 is a legend here



If they are as reliable there's something different about them between Oz and here or your not running them hard enough lol 25" is about the longest I'd run on them with stihls sad excuse for spring AV.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm willing to bet good money the wood they are cutting in OZ is a lot harder than what you are cutting in the PNW.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 9, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> I'm willing to bet good money the wood they are cutting in OZ is a lot harder than what you are cutting in the PNW.


Wood density goes without saying...thats obvious.

the guys i know in montana hate 661s too...same reasons..trash filtration and garbage springs with long bars.

461s not so much.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 9, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> If they are as reliable there's something different about them between Oz and here or your not running them hard enough lol 25" is about the longest I'd run on them with stihls sad excuse for spring AV.



Ive heard the same from users of your caliber.

You need to remember how important saw brands are to some guys shane..


----------



## treesmith (Nov 10, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> If they are as reliable there's something different about them between Oz and here or your not running them hard enough lol 25" is about the longest I'd run on them with stihls sad excuse for spring AV.


Arborists, not loggers


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> good suggestion, only thing is these saws usually end up on a hill somewhere only accessible by helicopter expected to just start and run everyday. kinda what the 660 was good at lol. i heard the maxflow is a cookie cutting filter for the commited cookie cutters. a bit added power but need a sink, soap, and oil just to clean it. they don't clean well on the hill.
> .


Redbull661 has been doing some testing with max flow ,i think he has around 30 tanks on the same foam filter without cleaning it and it is still working good .Yes they are a pain in the arse to clean .I would recommend a couple extra filters for the guys way out there .i am pretty sure a guy could clean them by dunking in gas and letting air dry on a stump .I have heard of some guys around here oiling them with bar oil ,but i would use filter oil .more crap to pack into the woods though ,i understand .


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 10, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Redbull661 has been doing some testing with max flow ,i think he has around 30 tanks on the same foam filter without cleaning it and it is still working good .Yes they are a pain in the arse to clean .I would recommend a couple extra filters for the guys way out there .i am pretty sure a guy could clean them by dunking in gas and letting air dry on a stump .I have heard of some guys around here oiling them with bar oil ,but i would use filter oil .more crap to pack into the woods though ,i understand .



30 tanks is pretty good though. Hard to imagine one lasting that long without a cleaning. Should see an HD2 after a day lol all it takes is a day of stihl filtration to see just how good husky's is. I don't mind the old stihls with the screw knob though. As long as a guy is careful removing the air filter for cleaning they work pretty decent. Remove the air filter a certain way can result in a plume of saw dustdown the intake lol. 660's could take it.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 10, 2016)

treesmith said:


> Arborists, not loggers



Big difference.


----------



## longbowch (Nov 10, 2016)

I know there's not much love for the 441, but I rarely ever have much in the filter. I am just a firewood hack though!


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 10, 2016)

Full Chisel said:


> Big difference.



When I was on an arborist crew, the 660's got more hours then the logging crew I was on. We did tree length and even at the landing, everybody favored the 70 cc saws (372 and 440s). On the arborist crew we were basically blocking to firewood length wood all day if the big saws were out. The logging crew was mostly softwoods vs mostly oaks so I can see why they were happy with a 70cc saw and a 24in bar on it. 

I know every crew is different, but that is just my experience. I liked the 660 I ran and saw no issues with the filtration, but I think they had the big foam ones on it. I spend more time running the chipper or fixing hilariously broken things though.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 10, 2016)

Tenderfoot said:


> When I was on an arborist crew, the 660's got more hours then the logging crew I was on. We did tree length and even at the landing, everybody favored the 70 cc saws (372 and 440s). On the arborist crew we were basically blocking to firewood length wood all day if the big saws were out. The logging crew was mostly softwoods vs mostly oaks so I can see why they were happy with a 70cc saw and a 24in bar on it.
> 
> I know every crew is different, but that is just my experience. I liked the 660 I ran and saw no issues with the filtration, but I think they had the big foam ones on it. I spend more time running the chipper or fixing hilariously broken things though.



what area of logging? on a landing here there is absolutely no way an arborist would even come close to the hours in a day. fallers don't come close to landing buckers because they work half the time a landing bucker does. only thing is a landing bucker has the comfort of flat ground to work on. i know if an arborist is piecing a tree down it can mean some saw time but it takes them a day or 2 on some tree's lol a faller will fall, limb, and buck 30 in a morning using the same saw for everything. 6 hours on steep ground is more work then 12 on flat. to me anyways. i like the 6 cause it's done and still got a day afterwards.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 10, 2016)

longbowch said:


> I know there's not much love for the 441, but I rarely ever have much in the filter. I am just a firewood hack though!


When the wingnut doesn't vibrate loose the filter works well[emoji4] and stays clean a long time. You just have to check the wingnut regularly.

Is their not a stiff spring option for the 661? I liked the 361 I had, but the springs had way too much play.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 10, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> what area of logging? on a landing here there is absolutely no way an arborist would even come close to the hours in a day. fallers don't come close to landing buckers because they work half the time a landing bucker does. only thing is a landing bucker has the comfort of flat ground to work on. i know if an arborist is piecing a tree down it can mean some saw time but it takes them a day or 2 on some tree's lol a faller will fall, limb, and buck 30 in a morning using the same saw for everything. 6 hours on steep ground is more work then 12 on flat. to me anyways. i like the 6 cause it's done and still got a day afterwards.



Remember the type of tree can make a big difference. Removing the redial growing limbs on a fur tree, is a bit easier than a nasty Silver Maple or Red Oak.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 10, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> what area of logging? on a landing here there is absolutely no way an arborist would even come close to the hours in a day. fallers don't come close to landing buckers because they work half the time a landing bucker does. only thing is a landing bucker has the comfort of flat ground to work on. i know if an arborist is piecing a tree down it can mean some saw time but it takes them a day or 2 on some tree's lol a faller will fall, limb, and buck 30 in a morning using the same saw for everything. 6 hours on steep ground is more work then 12 on flat. to me anyways. i like the 6 cause it's done and still got a day afterwards.


Well it was a hand crew on the east coast. I always was told we were doing 'tree length' work (limbed and topped at the stump, then skidded to the landing) or 'whole tree' (felled and skidded back to the landing) if a stroke de-limber showed up. Some days cutting softwood and hardwood pulp and other days softwood saw logs. Don't really know what Im supposed to call it. I was a meathead and did whatever I was asked. Spent as much time fixing stuff as running saws. I did not fall, I lived on the landing. Used a cable skidder to move all the trees wood to the landing, but I was never the one running it. Fixed some of its issues, but never got to use it. 

Also depends on the arborist. I did more falling in the summer I worked there and ran a saw nearly as many hours as I did on a landing, if anything more hours. We did 3-4 day jobs a lot removing 5 or 15 trees on larger properties. Did a couple 1/4 acre or 1/2 acre clear cuts. Those jobs we cut to 8' 6" or 9' logs if they were worth anything as saw logs, rest was firewood. Got a lot of standing dead wood that way. Learned a lot about directional falling and the like, but still need to get better. Whenever possible the whole tree got taken down in one go vs chunking it.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 10, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> Remember the type of tree can make a big difference. Removing the redial growing limbs on a fur tree, is a bit easier than a nasty Silver Maple or Red Oak.



what about 30 fir tree's? in the morning, another 20 after lunch, all 3-8'er's on a 70% grade lol. i do look at some of those eastern tree's and think they must be shitty to limb. a real shaggy cedar is shitty too. i agree that everything to do with forestry or any tree work is hard work but if anyone thinks anything within the industry is harder work or harder on gear then coast falling or rigging they need to lay off the sauce lol


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 10, 2016)

Urban or old fence lines are hands down the nastiest trees to deal with. My firewood prices are built around assuming I destroy a chain on a nail or iron bar ever 25 hrs of work. I have 25 chains from the last year that are destroyed to the point of uselessness from hitting things in wood.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 10, 2016)

Tenderfoot said:


> Urban or old fence lines are hands down the nastiest trees to deal with. My firewood prices are built around assuming I destroy a chain on a nail or iron bar ever 25 hrs of work. I have 25 chains from the last year that are destroyed to the point of uselessness from hitting things in wood.



are you seriously comparing firewood and logging now? lol


----------



## Amp4027 (Nov 10, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> 661's that actually get used have saw dust make it's way past the filter. happens on everyone i have seen too. i forget what my buddy does to make it better but it's some kind of a piece off an MS180 he uses to put more pressure on the filter to seal against the base. of course, that saw with a few days on it has more run time then alot of guys put on a saw in a year or 2. lol


 This must be a reoccuring thing because I noticed this with the MS193T I just bought - Noticed wood dust inside/under the air filter. The little nickel sponge simply isn't thick enough to properly seal against the hole in the center of the filter, when the airfilter cover knob is pressing against it. Had to cut a piece of gasket paper to stuff under the sponge and grease the rim of the filter. Now it seems to seal nice and tight, but time will only tell......


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 10, 2016)

Amp4027 said:


> This must be a reoccuring thing because I noticed this with the MS193T I just bought - Noticed wood dust inside/under the air filter. The little nickel sponge simply isn't thick enough to properly seal against the hole in the center of the filter, when the airfilter cover knob is pressing against it. Had to cut a piece of gasket paper to stuff under the sponge and grease the rim of the filter. Now it seems to seal nice and tight, but time will only tell......



if the 193 is anything like a 660 you should be able to just remove the air filter and run it.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 11, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> are you seriously comparing firewood and logging now? lol


You said hard on equipment. That working environment is pretty hard on equipment. I clear a lot of old fence lines for firewood. Not 'logging' but its sure as hell running a saw. Most of the logging I have seen in CT are clearing old fence lines or old farms for subdivisions. 

With the way the wood is I figure if I am going all day I need to bring 6 chains from damage, had days where I go through 5. This happened to me the other day, brand new chain. At least not one of my nicer ones. I sharpened it up and figure it will be good for flush cutting a stump.


----------



## Dave27483 (Nov 14, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> Any word?


So I emailed STIHL Australia about the release date of the 462 and I got this
(A little longer than I would of hoped)


----------



## blekman (Nov 14, 2016)

They have a few other things in the popes before the 462 i believe.....


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 14, 2016)

Dave27483 said:


> View attachment 537092
> 
> So I emailed STIHL Australia about the release date of the 462 and I got this
> (A little longer than I would of hoped)



i'm just wondering how the heck they plan on such a long release in australia. if they put that saw in a calender and then don't release it before the calender is made available to the public someone at stihl is on drugs. not sure what kind but it may be responsible for the new models being hurt'n  do they think that consumers between countries don't talk or something? i just think Elise is blowing smoke up your ass as i don't know any manufacturer who would give out model info and release dates before they actually come out.


----------



## cary911 (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks Good. In a pinch........If your half naked on an island in a hammock.

Never know?


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 15, 2016)

More pics 
Good filter system


----------



## RiesePING (Nov 15, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> View attachment 537397
> View attachment 537398
> View attachment 537399
> View attachment 537400
> ...


That's too pretty to scuff up. 0/10


----------



## Dave27483 (Nov 15, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm just wondering how the heck they plan on such a long release in australia. if they put that saw in a calender and then don't release it before the calender is made available to the public someone at stihl is on drugs. not sure what kind but it may be responsible for the new models being hurt'n  do they think that consumers between countries don't talk or something? i just think Elise is blowing smoke up your ass as i don't know any manufacturer who would give out model info and release dates before they actually come out.


I totally agree with you 
Something totally does not add up


----------



## NWCoaster (Nov 15, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Yay stihl lol


You gotta realize this guy is from up Vancouver Island..... it's a fact that for every mile you drive north of Nanaimo the IQ drops another point, and the bulls hit gets an inch deeper...... It does fit the reputation of a lot of the old trad style loggers up there.... can't figure out how to use an air filter properly...... way too complicated.
oh well, stupid is as stupid does......lol.


----------



## Big_Wood (Nov 15, 2016)

NWCoaster said:


> You gotta realize this guy is from up Vancouver Island..... it's a fact that for every mile you drive north of Nanaimo the IQ drops another point, and the bulls hit gets an inch deeper...... It does fit the reputation of a lot of the old trad style loggers up there.... can't figure out how to use an air filter properly...... way too complicated.
> oh well, stupid is as stupid does......lol.:****you:



that saw is from southern BC mainland. no where near me. does that pic hurt your feelings?


----------



## Dave27483 (Nov 16, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> View attachment 537397
> View attachment 537398
> View attachment 537399
> View attachment 537400
> ...


Where did you find these images ?


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 16, 2016)

I really hope Stihl decides to stay with a standard carb over the Mtronic version. Really I think that should be an option with all of the pro models.


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 16, 2016)

Dave27483 said:


> Where did you find these images ?


Chainsawcollecters.se
They are from june 2015


----------



## NWCoaster (Nov 16, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> that saw is from southern BC mainland. no where near me. does that pic hurt your feelings?


..... a little bit.... but I should have known it was from the lower mainland, not up-island..... there's no snoose juice dribbled all over the plastic after all.......Lol.


----------



## cary911 (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm sorry....


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 2, 2016)

The 462 is not in the 2017 Stihl catalog


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## ferris076 (Dec 2, 2016)

Where is the first pic from


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> Where is the first pic from


That's Brad's basement,[emoji6] been there quite a few times.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's Brad's basement,[emoji6] been there quite a few times.


Unfortunately, it's not. That pic came from a friend in Germany.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 3, 2016)

That should be a really nice saw when it arrives Stateside. Ported bye bye 661s.


----------



## cary911 (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm sorry......


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 3, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Unfortunately, it's not. That pic came from a friend in Germany.


Does your friend have more pics?
Was it a regular carb?


----------



## NWCoaster (Dec 3, 2016)

cary911 said:


> I'm sorry......View attachment 540866


Don't feel sorry.....Its perfectly normal to keep your chainsaw in the bathroom if you're a Husky guy........ I think.......maybe.......


----------



## cary911 (Dec 4, 2016)

NWCoaster said:


> Don't feel sorry.....Its perfectly normal to keep your chainsaw in the bathroom if you're a Husky guy........ I think.......maybe.......


Lmao.................Is a Stihl OK....in the.........."kitchen"?


----------



## NWCoaster (Dec 5, 2016)

cary911 said:


> Lmao.................Is a Stihl OK....in the.........."kitchen"?View attachment 541289


Thats better!!! Lol, Both nice saws though


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 6, 2016)

The 462 is coming in the end of 2017


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 7, 2016)

Newest rumor over here is that the new 462 will have the injection system from Stihl. So no traditional and no e carb but a real injection system. 

7


----------



## blekman (Dec 7, 2016)

a new saw will have the injection, not the 462


----------



## Khntr85 (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow I wonder how much better it will make the saw run, any ideas????

Do you guys think guys will be buying the ms461s because they like them and don't know how reliable the new technology will be????


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 7, 2016)

blekman said:


> a new saw will have the injection, not the 462


Larger or smaller?

7


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 7, 2016)

blekman said:


> a new saw will have the injection, not the 462


Where do u read this info ?

Here is a saw with injection


----------



## Full Chisel (Dec 7, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> Wow I wonder how much better it will make the saw run, any ideas????
> 
> Do you guys think guys will be buying the ms461s because they like them and don't know how reliable the new technology will be????



I don't know if it will run any better but it will definitely be heavier and bulkier.

Not sure I buy that rumor...FI works in a cut off saw where weight isn't such a factor but for a saw model popular in falling and wildfire camps it doesn't make sense, IMO.


----------



## blekman (Dec 8, 2016)

larger as far as i know.
havent read the info, have been told, is not known to the general public


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 8, 2016)

blekman said:


> larger as far as i know.
> havent read the info, have been told, is not known to the general public


That only leaves the 661. No sense in putting new technology in the dino 880.

7


----------



## blekman (Dec 11, 2016)

or a new saw


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Dec 12, 2016)

seems to me it would make the most sense putting new tech like fuel injection in the 441 replacement since that is the beta testing model. those pics of 462 look kind of ugly to me, that saw better have great anti-vibe, air filtration, and sound mean to compete


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 24, 2016)

The 462 pictured in the 2017 calendar does not have a C designation, so it does not seem like it will be a M-Tronic saw.

Likley a light weight, 461 upgrade with spring AV and advanced Air Filtration. At least, that is my guess.


----------



## Full Chisel (Dec 24, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> The 462 pictured in the 2017 calendar does not have a C designation, so it does not seem like it will be a M-Tronic saw.
> 
> Likley a light weight, 461 upgrade with spring AV and advanced Air Filtration. At least, that is my guess.



If that's the case, I'll own one for sure. That sounds like a winner to me. I didn't think Stihl would replace the 461 but I guess it makes sense with the 441 being discontinued. Good idea to have a non Mtronic saw in the pro lineup, IMO. This is likely due to the saw being so popular in wildfire and rescue applications. Low oxygen environments can make the Mtronic system unreliable from what I have heard. I wish the standard carb option was available for every model.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 24, 2016)

I just noticed on line recently that the 261 is listed as both M-Tronic, and not??? Surprised me!


----------



## Full Chisel (Dec 24, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> I just noticed on line recently that the 261 is listed as both M-Tronic, and not??? Surprised me!



Long overdue, I've been saying they needed to do that for a while. I think the word has gotten out about the potential reliability and cost problems associated with Mtronic/Autotune.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 24, 2016)

I like M-Tronic myself, have it on my 362, but this seems to be available now:

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms261/


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 24, 2016)

So far I like the Mtronic saws I've ran and owned, but I agree it should be an option.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 24, 2016)

The 261/362 seem to be a common fire crew saw of choice. They found out the m-tronic had a hard time adjusting with the smoke all the time so they brought back the standard carb primarily for that application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 25, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> The 462 pictured in the 2017 calendar does not have a C designation, so it does not seem like it will be a M-Tronic saw.
> 
> Likley a light weight, 461 upgrade with spring AV and advanced Air Filtration. At least, that is my guess.


I like to see the saw as an MTronic so i don't have to change the coil


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 25, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> The 261/362 seem to be a common fire crew saw of choice. They found out the m-tronic had a hard time adjusting with the smoke all the time so they brought back the standard carb primarily for that application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That makes sense Mark, although I just saw it for 261s, not 362s. Hope you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## cary911 (Dec 26, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 540766
> View attachment 540767


Thank You for sharing.


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 27, 2016)

@blsnelling do you have more pics?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 27, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> @blsnelling do you have more pics?


I do not. Those came from a friend in Germany.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 27, 2016)

He say anything about it ... weight, performance, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## ferris076 (Jan 17, 2017)

Some news Here?
Last Time i see this spec's
73cc
6 hp
6,2 kg / 13,6 lbs


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jan 17, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> Some news Here?
> Last Time i see this spec's
> 73cc
> 6 hp
> 6,2 kg / 13,6 lbs


If that is accurate I sure like the sound of those numbers...13.6lbs...wow.


----------



## Hayden (Jan 29, 2017)

Wish I could test a 462 on our seasoned Red Gum while firewood collecting, it always sorts out the girls from the boys..
Can't wait, hopefully they do not release it in AU months after other countries.


----------



## cary911 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hope it sounds cool !

im sorry


----------



## Gunner55 (Feb 22, 2017)

Any new news on 462?


----------



## ferris076 (Feb 22, 2017)

Good question


----------



## Hayden (Feb 24, 2017)

This maybe it coming, still looks interesting if it's not.


----------



## Full Chisel (Feb 24, 2017)

Hayden said:


> This maybe it coming, still looks interesting if it's not.




That's a teaser for their new line of lithium ion powered equipment.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 24, 2017)

Full Chisel said:


> That's a teaser for their new line of lithium ion powered equipment.


That's a shame.


----------



## Gunner55 (Apr 13, 2017)

Still holding my breathe


----------



## ferris076 (Apr 13, 2017)

No news here in Germany


----------



## mudfly (Apr 13, 2017)

I did see that the 441 is available again in the US on Stihl's website. I'd like to try the 462 when it comes out but not sure i'd buy one the first year or so.


----------



## mcobb2 (Apr 20, 2017)

Found in the US!


----------



## Big_Wood (Apr 20, 2017)

mcobb2 said:


> View attachment 574123
> 
> Found in the US!



lol nice try


----------



## ferris076 (Apr 21, 2017)

Nothing more then a 441 with new clutch cover


----------



## Khntr85 (Apr 21, 2017)

I really hope the 462 is bad ass...however I do believe I will still be happy I got it, instead if waiting for the "mtronic" version....


Surely since a lot of these 461 are used by the smoke jumpers and other harsh environments, they will offer it in standard carb too??


----------



## Full Chisel (Apr 21, 2017)

mcobb2 said:


> View attachment 574123
> 
> Found in the US!



You can put lipstick on a pig...but it's still a pig!


----------



## ferris076 (Apr 26, 2017)

Latest news
6hp
6kg
M-Tronic
Release this Summer


----------



## Hayden (Apr 26, 2017)

Yea man, I'm waiting with cash in the bank.
Wish Stihl would give us followers first option.


----------



## mcobb2 (Apr 26, 2017)

Full Chisel said:


> You can put lipstick on a pig...but it's still a pig!


And guaranteed you still love the bacon....


----------



## Conquistador3 (Apr 26, 2017)

I hope used 461 prices will drop, at least a tiny bit.


----------



## Khntr85 (Apr 26, 2017)

So it lost 0.6(about 1.2lb) of a kilo and has the same HP, and is mtronic....


Surely they will offer it in standard carb version too???


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Squatch (Apr 26, 2017)

Does the weight contain the bar? It seems heavy.


----------



## ferris076 (Apr 26, 2017)

6kg dry no bar and chain 
7,4 with b&c ( 20"es light)


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2017)

Does google translate work on that page Brad ?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Huh. Guess my shop will be skipping the 461 generation altogether. I reckon I'll wait a year before making any purchases.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 26, 2017)

_Dry weight_, at least to me, is useless.

Motorcycle industry does the same thing. They weigh them w/o gas or oil in them.

Chainsaws should be weighed with a b/c on it, as well as a full tank of fuel and full tank of b/c oil.


----------



## Dr. Cornwallis (Apr 27, 2017)

If this hits the market before I pull the trigger on my 661 this may just be the ticket.


----------



## cary911 (Apr 28, 2017)

I thought everyone was in agreement ... "This thing is UGLY"


----------



## Full Chisel (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't think it's ugly, it just looks a bit different. If it's relatively lightweight, screams, and is smooth in the cut its a winner in my book. The only thing the 461 was missing IMO was spring mount AV and looking at those pics the 462 has them. I just hope a standard carb version is available, which should be an option with all the M-Tronic/pro saws if you ask me.


----------



## sawfun (Apr 28, 2017)

cary911 said:


> I thought everyone was in agreement ... "This thing is UGLY" View attachment 576036


Funny but in thought the Husky 550 & 562 were ugly like someone had squished the front of the saw, the first time I saw them.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 29, 2017)

Aw, now, you know it's what's inside that counts. Ugly saws need love too!


----------



## cary911 (Apr 29, 2017)

They were/are still funky looking.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2017)

This is the first video I've seen of the new MS462C-M. It almost sounds like a ported saw!

http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.waiblingen...mmt.6aec4790-22e8-4fc7-a25b-4782152ca2c1.html


----------



## Hayden (Apr 29, 2017)

I think the saw looks good, they will need to do something special to the MS441/MS442 if it's ever to be reintroduced.


----------



## Dr. Cornwallis (Apr 29, 2017)

So, it's not in Stihl's website yet and I can't find any references to the saw in English except here or on the other forum, is there any idea when weel see it here?


----------



## porsche965 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've got to get one of these!


----------



## longbowch (Apr 29, 2017)

I hope the filtration is as good or better than the 441.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 29, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> 6kg dry no bar and chain
> 7,4 with b&c ( 20"es light)


or G&O which would = that weight

Front handle bar got a a lot more vib than I would have hoped. Back is very low. Not sure that the extra .2 KG is? Extra port?
(About 5 oz) as they had 7.6 as a weigh also.




*edit


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 29, 2017)

Saw is a lot lighter weigh

Stihl.com has the 461R at 7.2 kg
and the other at 6.8 kg
*Without gas oil & bar
22×8 = 1.76 lb less? 13.2 LB

The 461 is rated 4 /3.8 vibrations
Wasn't the 462 at 5.7 left hand.
Ouch!!!!
That ought to feel nice coming on and off the trigger 2000 times a day
Open up them pipes!!!

*Edit sorry....the chart vibrations, metres per second squared (m/s 2)
reads 4.7 (front handle) m/s2 and NOT 5.7 as I posted above.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've really never thought of chainsaws as good looking or ugly. Just kind of thought of them as a tool. Kind of like a hammer or a crescent wrench.

Well.......at least I did before I became a member of this forum.


----------



## KingDavey (Apr 29, 2017)

There will be some competition, but who knows when


----------



## Stihl working hard (Apr 29, 2017)

Has anyone heard of a release date for the 462 yet


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Stihl working hard said:


> Has anyone heard of a release date for the 462 yet




The little birds in the trees are saying this Fall.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 30, 2017)

There better be some good parts interchangeability between models like in the past. I don't want to have to stock a dozen different air filters in my shop.


----------



## cary911 (Apr 30, 2017)

sawfun said:


> Funny but in thought the Husky 550 & 562 were ugly like someone had squished the front of the saw, the first time I saw them.


----------



## cary911 (Apr 30, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> This is the first video I've seen of the new MS462C-M. It almost sounds like a ported saw!
> 
> http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.waiblingen...mmt.6aec4790-22e8-4fc7-a25b-4782152ca2c1.html


Thank You ... nice find!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 30, 2017)

cary911 said:


> Thank You ... nice find!



Video doesn't work though.


----------



## ferris076 (Apr 30, 2017)

Stihl working hard said:


> Has anyone heard of a release date for the 462 yet


In Germany they will be releas this summer


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm told late May in Germany.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 30, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Video doesn't work though.


Worked for me


----------



## Full Chisel (Apr 30, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm told late May in Germany.



So 2019-ish in US of A?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 30, 2017)

Its a pro series saw. I'm confused as to what'saw vanity' & pricing have to do with anything?
2019 may work out just great. They can work the bugs out over there as well (unless we are all independently wealthy) we could start putting away $12 per week, or perhaps
$12.75..just in case we found the price to be a little inflated.
This way we can have 2 years of infatuation. How long does it otherwise last when purchasing a saw the usual way around here...you know,
on impulse?
Would anyone happen to know?

Oh nobody knows eh!


----------



## cary911 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm sorry about the vanity thing ... that thing runs, no doubt.


----------



## cary911 (Apr 30, 2017)

Not to hijack ... same ballpark. "Lifted from youtube. 461 Stock" Impressed.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 30, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Its a pro series saw. I'm confused as to what'saw vanity' & pricing have to do with anything?
> 2019 may work out just great. They can work the bugs out over there as well (unless we are all independently wealthy) we could start putting away $12 per week, or perhaps
> $12.75..just in case we found the price to be a little inflated.
> This way we can have 2 years of infatuation. How long does it otherwise last when purchasing a saw the usual way around here...you know,
> ...



I'll try one as soon as available. If it's not better than a 372 then oh well


----------



## Big_Wood (Apr 30, 2017)

the 661 had mushy AV and i don't expect this saw to be any different. hopefully it's at least reliable though.


----------



## Scablands (May 2, 2017)

I'll probably wait a year for the inevitable bugs to get worked out, but for nearly a 1.5 lb lighter saw, I'll be all over that.


----------



## cary911 (May 3, 2017)

Good literature ... I do thank you guys. "I'm not in the industry for a living". Two Questions:

1. Do all current production Stihl's feel spongy ... as opposed to Husqvarna?

B. Not to distract again ... "Has anyone seen, heard, anything since a thread 2 yrs ago about a (572xp)"

3. Thank You!


----------



## Khntr85 (May 4, 2017)

I had a ms362, they have springs, it seemed fine with a 20"...

I have a ms461 with rubber AV....I hear people complain about the vibrations, everyone handles things differently....

Now running a hand held blower for 4+ hours a day, that will make my hand go numb....

If/when I buy saws, I take all opinions seriously, from the knowledge guys here, but I like to try the saws for myself.....

What one guy calls spongy, one guys says it causes him carpal tunnel LOL!!!


----------



## Hayden (May 31, 2017)

Anyone got any updates on the 462 release?


----------



## cary911 (May 31, 2017)

Oh my god........


no


----------



## ferris076 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hayden said:


> Anyone got any updates on the 462 release?


The specs are:
6kg
6hp
Release here in Germany maybe August


----------



## LonestarStihl (Jul 25, 2017)

http://www.hanusa-gartentechnik.com/STIHL-MS-462-C-M


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow very nice... what does 1249.00 translate to in usa?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jul 25, 2017)

Laslabjohn said:


> Wow very nice... what does 1249.00 translate to in usa?


about $1500 US. I want to say a euro is $1.15 last I checked.


----------



## ferris076 (Jul 26, 2017)

my dealer will order the saw on august 28 =)
pics will follow in september


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jul 26, 2017)

Tenderfoot said:


> about $1500 US. I want to say a euro is $1.15 last I checked.


Thank you


----------



## Khntr85 (Jul 26, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> my dealer will order the saw on august 28 =)
> pics will follow in september


Oh are going to have one in September for sure??


----------



## ferris076 (Jul 26, 2017)

Khntr85 said:


> Oh are going to have one in September for sure??


i hope so =)


----------



## Khntr85 (Jul 26, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> i hope so =)


Nice, can't wait for your review on her!!!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 26, 2017)

Laslabjohn said:


> Thank you


You are considering having one ordered then?


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jul 26, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> You are considering having one ordered then?


Yes sir..


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jul 26, 2017)

Rumor has it, end of aig. Here.


----------



## ferris076 (Jul 28, 2017)

1142 020 1200 
Piston and cylinder 384,66€


----------



## ferris076 (Aug 7, 2017)

players.brightcove.net/26269134001/rycFrXjc_default/index.html?videoId=5410430926001


----------



## Gunner55 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm excited to say the least


----------



## JTM (Aug 24, 2017)

$1500.00? What the heck? You folks are on crack, or huffing too much premix. I was seriously interested until I saw the price. Don't those Germans sometimes sell stuff cheaper here in the states than in Europe? Maybe the price won't be that high. I guess all speculation until released. I was looking at a 461 this week and is was just over a grand with b&c.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Aug 24, 2017)

cary911 said:


> Not to hijack ... same ballpark. "Lifted from youtube. 461 Stock" Impressed.



"Seasoned beech" that's funny


----------



## cary911 (Aug 25, 2017)

Woody harrelson said:


> "Seasoned beech" that's funny




Hell if I know... 461 30" stock. ... " No, Those are simbalsams"


----------



## cary911 (Aug 25, 2017)

"Out with the new ..&.. in with the old"


----------



## cary911 (Aug 25, 2017)

"We thinned out" ... the back 10


----------



## cary911 (Aug 25, 2017)

ole lady did pretty well


----------



## ferris076 (Aug 28, 2017)

the saw is allready listed on the german stihl webside

http://www.stihl.de/STIHL-Produkte/...gen/01582/Sägen-für-die-Forstwirtschaft.aspx#


----------



## ferris076 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## KingDavey (Aug 28, 2017)

I would love a 241 C-M VW... And I mean an arm and a leg kinda love... The 462 c-m would be good too though.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Aug 29, 2017)

What is the "vw" version? Germans designation for wrap handle?


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 29, 2017)

The VW version has carburetor and handle heating. The wrap handle would be designation R.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Aug 29, 2017)

DND 9000 said:


> The VW version has carburetor and handle heating. The wrap handle would be designation R.


That doesn't make sense to me if you look at the list.


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 29, 2017)

@Woody harrelson

That`s the Stihl designation. See my pdf file attached. The screenshot that ferris076 made is from the german stihl website. We don`t have wrap around handles normally in Germany/Europe. Only some special version rescue saws have it.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 29, 2017)

Those guy's are kinda scary.....


----------



## palatinate faller (Aug 29, 2017)

Just in order to add a little fuel to the fire, here is a video taken at the Forestry Fair at Luzern, Switzerland, where a member of Skogsforum releases more details of the 462 in Swedish. With English subtitles selected it becomes understandable for those who have no command of Swedish like me.


----------



## RiesePING (Aug 29, 2017)

palatinate faller said:


> Just in order to add a little fuel to the fire, here is a video taken at the Forestry Fair at Luzern, Switzerland, where a member of Skogsforum releases more details of the 462 in Swedish. With English subtitles selected it becomes understandable for those who have no command of Swedish like me.



That recoil cover has a sharp look to it. Weird how some think this saw is butt ugly and some like myself love it.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Aug 29, 2017)

DND 9000 said:


> @Woody harrelson
> 
> That`s the Stihl designation. See my pdf file attached. The screenshot that ferris076 made is from the german stihl website. We don`t have wrap around handles normally in Germany/Europe. Only some special version rescue saws have it.


That clarifies it thanks. I'm sure the "r" will be available in the states.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 29, 2017)

RiesePING said:


> That recoil cover has a sharp look to it. Weird how some think this saw is butt ugly and some like myself love it.


I thought it was awful initially ... its pretty sharp.

It certainly runs ... as the "video" had been reposted. (after diving pages back, it was unavailable to view.)

Thanks for the repost!


----------



## Khntr85 (Aug 30, 2017)

@cary911 hownisbyou 461 treating you???


----------



## ferris076 (Aug 31, 2017)

Powerhead weight


----------



## sawfun (Aug 31, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> View attachment 599119
> Powerhead weight


13.261 lbs. holy cow


----------



## Laslabjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

ferris076 said:


> View attachment 599119
> Powerhead weight


My Goodness..


----------



## hedge hog (Aug 31, 2017)

1.4 # lighter than 441 c

I might have a 441 c for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 31, 2017)

What is the cc size?


----------



## ferris076 (Sep 1, 2017)

72,2


----------



## ferris076 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Saw weight with 20" B&C, oil and fuel tank full 8066g / 17,782 lbs*


----------



## Stihl working hard (Sep 1, 2017)

The new 572XP looks very interesting could be adding a husqvarna if it's a lot cheaper


----------



## cary911 (Sep 2, 2017)

Khntr85 said:


> @cary911 hownisbyou 461 treating you???


It kinda got sidelined for our 'members" rehabbed 394 (as he did a nice job ... and no telling what's in the woodwork for torque lately)

I'll say "since its beet straight piped & stock tuned" ... there's been a significant difference. I had no idea & it's still a personal fav.

It'll be back to assist coworkers firewood season, standing or delivered. "It's a raucous"

Thank You. Dan.


----------



## cary911 (Sep 2, 2017)

Stihl working hard said:


> The new 572XP looks very interesting could be adding a husqvarna if it's a lot cheaper





That things pretty pissed ... cool vid


----------



## cary911 (Sep 2, 2017)

The "Lufthansa" ... will not accept, imperfection!


----------



## cary911 (Sep 3, 2017)

Stihl working hard said:


> The new 572XP looks very interesting could be adding a husqvarna if it's a lot cheaper



Unless it's me ... "Prices are damn close"

Husqvarna jumped significantly. ex. "562xp Wrap. No Bar" $839.?? Plus Taxes?

MS362R ... gotta be close enough ?


----------



## user 149785 (Sep 3, 2017)

This may be a little premature but ..... big bore version big bore version 044/046 372xp/372xpw !!!


----------



## ferris076 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## porsche965 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm very anxious to see this MS462 run against the 572XP.


----------



## user 149785 (Sep 7, 2017)

I will bet its as reliable as the rest of the m tronics sounds like a beast !


----------



## cary911 (Sep 10, 2017)

This may have been already explained: (The 572xp wont see U.S. release till next year)

Went to the loggers congress. Sales were down this year due to the rain here.

372xp no bar. $650. Additional $50 dollar mail in rebate ???


----------



## kurtz (Oct 8, 2017)

I was told at a dealer that they were told the saw won't be available until mid 2018. Not sure if that's old news to everyone already.


----------



## porsche965 (Oct 8, 2017)

So essentially this saw is a 441c on a diet, but with more power. 

I sure was hoping for the 461's 77cc engine displacement....


----------



## cary911 (Oct 9, 2017)

porsche965 said:


> So essentially this saw is a 441c on a diet, but with more power.
> 
> I sure was hoping for the 461's 77cc engine displacement....




interesting point ? ... This saw replaces both. The 441 & 462. (may be irrelevant)

60, 70, 72, 76, 88ish, 92, 121cc, between both manufactures ... Should accommodate "Anything left standing" idk.


----------



## luuumberjack (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello there!
Newly posted video review on 462.


----------



## longbowch (Nov 21, 2017)

luuumberjack said:


> Hello there!
> Newly posted video review on 462.




Looks very impressive!


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 21, 2017)

I can see getting two new edition chainsaws and doing some of my own tests. Great video, thanks!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 21, 2017)

I wonder how it ports?


----------



## Oz Lumberjack (Aug 7, 2018)

porsche965 said:


> I'm very anxious to see this MS462 run against the 572XP.


Search youtube under Hotsaws101 he does a good video comparison of them going head to head


----------



## Philbert (Sep 18, 2019)

This seems to be the largest MS462 thread, so I will post here.

Ran a brand new one this week: never been run in wood, new 25" bar, new STIHL RS chain. Weight was impressive, speed was impressive, but I was able to bog it down several times cutting up a variety of wood (storm damaged willow, spruce, maple, etc.). Anyone else? First impressions, but I do not recall the MS461 doing this, and I did not have them side-by-side for comparison. Does this saw have less torque than the MS461? Maybe because it was brand new? Just my imagination? Any thoughts?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 18, 2019)

I never ran mine stock (muff modded it before I even started it), and a lot of saws (like my 362 C) really improved with break in. Also, I'm running a 20" light bar on mine and square file.

Give it some break in time and see how it improves. Also remember that they have the same HP at peak power, but the 461 has about 6-7% more displacement.

I have had several saws really "morph" with break in time, and others not. I can't explain why (my 462 seemed strong right out of the box). My 044/046 Hybrid gained considerable torque after break in, it was almost surreal!


----------



## redbull660 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## redbull660 (Sep 18, 2019)

Philbert said:


> This seems to be the largest MS462 thread, so I will post here.
> 
> Ran a brand new one this week: never been run in wood, new 25" bar, new STIHL RS chain. Weight was impressive, speed was impressive, but I was able to bog it down several times cutting up a variety of wood (storm damaged willow, spruce, maple, etc.). Anyone else? First impressions, but I do not recall the MS461 doing this, and I did not have them side-by-side for comparison. Does this saw have less torque than the MS461? Maybe because it was brand new? Just my imagination? Any thoughts?
> 
> ...



personally I wouldn't make a judgement about a new saw until it had about 10 tanks through it - so say approx 90% of the way there to being "broken in". 

I remember new 660s really coming alive at around tank 10-12
461s around tank 6-8
462 I'm not sure probably in that 8 to 10 range. 
661 - 10-12 tank range.


----------



## cary911 (Sep 19, 2019)

Personally, I judge em by Looks only? … Everythings ugly & extremely expensive.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 19, 2019)

cary911 said:


> Personally, I judge em by Looks only? … Everythings ugly & extremely expensive.


It IS extremely 'plasticky' looking. But I can forgive that if it cuts well.

Philbert


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 15, 2019)

Finally brought one home...


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 15, 2019)

You will like it!!!


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 15, 2019)

MustangMike said:


> You will like it!!!


I'm sure I will. I've been waiting for this thing for too many years...but now the wait is over. I put an 8T on it just for fun. We'll see how it likes it with the RSF...


----------



## hseII (Oct 15, 2019)

Philbert said:


> This seems to be the largest MS462 thread, so I will post here.
> 
> Ran a brand new one this week: never been run in wood, new 25" bar, new STIHL RS chain. Weight was impressive, speed was impressive, but I was able to bog it down several times cutting up a variety of wood (storm damaged willow, spruce, maple, etc.). Anyone else? First impressions, but I do not recall the MS461 doing this, and I did not have them side-by-side for comparison. Does this saw have less torque than the MS461? Maybe because it was brand new? Just my imagination? Any thoughts?
> 
> ...



Less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 15, 2019)

Seems to like the 8 pin with the 25" bar. I put an ES bar on it to play with. I think I like the balance better with it than the Light.

I think its_ slightly_ more powerful than the 362. 
Not to offend anyone, but I've seen pasta factories that don't make noodles this well...


----------



## cary911 (Oct 16, 2019)

kick ass


----------



## CR888 (Oct 16, 2019)

Philbert said:


> It IS extremely 'plasticky' looking. But I can forgive that if it cuts well.
> 
> Philbert


Huh-huh-huh-hmmmm
You may struggle to forgive the MS462 for being a little too plasticy but this guy here is begging for forgiveness...
poor fella!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 16, 2019)

CR888 said:


> You may struggle to forgive the MS462 for being a little too plasticy but this guy here is begging for forgiveness...


Yeah, but that guy doesn't say 'STIHL' and is not sold as a PRO grade tool!

Philbert


----------



## BangBang77 (Oct 16, 2019)

Spectre468 said:


> Seems to like the 8 pin with the 25" bar. I put an ES bar on it to play with. I think I like the balance better with it than the Light.
> 
> I think its_ slightly_ more powerful than the 362.
> Not to offend anyone, but I've seen pasta factories that don't make noodles this well...View attachment 766094
> View attachment 766095



If it's only slightly more powerful than a 362, then no thanks for me. The 362 is the joker of whole Stihl pro line anyway. My 360 Pro, 036, and Dolmar 6100 will run circles around the 362 that I HAD. I sold it to my brother because he loved it, but it wasn't anywhere near what my 360/036/6100 are.

I grabbed another NIB 461 this week and a 066 last week. Have a mint 026 Pro on the way as well and have been wanting to try a 462, but if runs like the 362 turds, I will pass...


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 16, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> If it's only slightly more powerful than a 362, then no thanks for me. The 362 is the joker of whole Stihl pro line anyway. My 360 Pro, 036, and Dolmar 6100 will run circles around the 362 that I HAD. I sold it to my brother because he loved it, but it wasn't anywhere near what my 360/036/6100 are.
> 
> I grabbed another NIB 461 this week and a 066 last week. Have a mint 026 Pro on the way as well and have been wanting to try a 462, but if runs like the 362 turds, I will pass...



I guess my sarcasm didn't come through the writing. It's definitely a lot more powerful than the 362.


----------



## BangBang77 (Oct 16, 2019)

Spectre468 said:


> I guess my sarcasm didn't come through the writing. It's definitely a lot more powerful than the 362.



Haha. No sir, my sarcasm meter is evidently not functioning properly today.

I am glad to hear it is a big improvement over the 362...


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 16, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> Haha. No sir, my sarcasm meter is evidently not functioning properly today.
> 
> I am glad to hear it is a big improvement over the 362...




It certainly has more power and weight. It is a lot closer to my 661 R than to the 362 in both regards. Weighs more in the hand than I thought it would, considering the published specs. I went with the 25" and I have no doubt that it will handle the 28" well, but I have a 661 for that and bigger bars. The 362 wears a 20". I've heard that some run a 25" on 362's, but I have never tried as I think the 20" is about the biggest loop it will pull effectively.


----------



## nch209 (Oct 16, 2019)

Spectre468 said:


> It certainly has more power and weight. It is a lot closer to my 661 R than to the 362 in both regards. Weighs more in the hand than I thought it would, considering the published specs. I went with the 25" and I have no doubt that it will handle the 28" well, but I have a 661 for that and bigger bars. The 362 wears a 20". I've heard that some run a 25" on 362's, but I have never tried as I think the 20" is about the biggest loop it will pull effectively.



I got the sarcasm! LOL! I moved from a 362 to 462, though mine in a non M tronic, and agree with power assessment. 20 on the 362 is all it wants, and the 462 plays with a 25, and no worries it would run a 28 with ease, possibly even bigger depending on wood. I did not find the 362 to be the dog so many claim it is, in fact I find it quite a nice saw, but for the little extra weight of the 462, it just makes sense to jump up to it (if you have the extra $$cents$$, that is!)


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 16, 2019)

nch209 said:


> I got the sarcasm! LOL! I moved from a 362 to 462, though mine in a non M tronic, and agree with power assessment. 20 on the 362 is all it wants, and the 462 plays with a 25, and no worries it would run a 28 with ease, possibly even bigger depending on wood. I did not find the 362 to be the dog so many claim it is, in fact I find it quite a nice saw, but for the little extra weight of the 462, it just makes sense to jump up to it (if you have the extra $$cents$$, that is!)



I've never had any complaints about my 362. Runs great and cuts what I need it to.


----------



## CR888 (Oct 16, 2019)

A well broke in saw will feel a fair amount stronger from both an increase in HP & a decrease in friction as things loosen up a bit. I think Stihl got the 462 fairly right, nothing is perfect but the trend of pro saws getting heavier seems to have stopped at Stihl, which is a good thing.


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 22, 2019)

CR888 said:


> A well broke in saw will feel a fair amount stronger from both an increase in HP & a decrease in friction as things loosen up a bit. I think Stihl got the 462 fairly right, nothing is perfect but the trend of pro saws getting heavier seems to have stopped at Stihl, which is a good thing.



I'm hoping to see improved performance from my 462 with break-in. I have just shy of 3 tanks through it. Don't get me wrong, it has good power and runs smoothly, (It sounds like a Saab turbo to me) but it doesn't come close to the raw power of the 661. I know it will never match the 661, but I hope to get a bit more oomph out of it after some more tanks. All my M-Tronic saws seemed to wake up after about 10-12 tanks. I also went back to the 7 pin for the time being.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Oct 22, 2019)

Spectre468 said:


> I'm hoping to see improved performance from my 462 with break-in. I have just shy of 3 tanks through it. Don't get me wrong, it has good power and runs smoothly, (It sounds like a Saab turbo to me) but it doesn't come close to the raw power of the 661. I know it will never match the 661, but I hope to get a bit more oomph out of it after some more tanks. All my M-Tronic saws seemed to wake up after about 10-12 tanks. I also went back to the 7 pin for the time being.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah with 20" bar my old 044 10mm seems stronger, but it's the baddest stock saw ever


----------

